# Biggest. Turn-Off. Ever



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 2, 2011)

I dunno, I saw this thread of what you guys look for on a girl/woman and I was wondering that aside from what you are looking for, what would be a complete turn off for you?

Doesn't have to be physical, but it could also be a habit, personality trait or something else.



What turns me off in a guy?
Poor hygiene (My man is picky with his hygiene thankfully and in the hotter days he loves it when I wash him)

Lying (Just why would you lie to me?)

Cowardice. Dunno if it's the right word. Thing is, I can handle myself just fine, but I dunno, it'd be nice for once if I can thank a man with a kiss and 'My Hero'.

Body hair: I don't mind a bit of body hair because you're a guy after all. Hair on the arms or a bit on the chest is not too bad. It's kinda adds to the manly and rough look. But, endearing as Chewbacca is, I really don't like a man that's too hairy.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 2, 2011)

i get frustrated when i get my motives questioned for every little thing i do, it's like the poor chicken who can't cross the street without his motives being questioned. i'm all for chicken rights lol


----------



## PaperZombie (Aug 2, 2011)

Ghetto teeth. It's okay if you have a ghetto booty to match though.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 2, 2011)

Cowardice, thoughtlessness and dishonesty. 

Everything else I dislike is most people's 'usuals' but I'm really easygoing about a lot of stuff. Oh...brush your teeth...PLEASE! Ugh.


----------



## Broadside (Aug 2, 2011)

If I'm in a committted relationship, infidelity will abruptly and mercilessly end things for me.

Other than that, self absorbtion, jumping to conclusions about one's character without looking at the big picture, entitlement, closed mindedness, poor hygiene, going out of one's way to speak as if they were a moron, expecting something from me because you think you're just so hot, acting slutty in the front room and going cold in the bedroom, chain smokers breath (smoking is fine, but if you smell like a chain smoking stripper with bad perfume, then that's what I assume you want to be treated as), chewing tabacco...stop it now, uptightedness, and probably a bunch of other shit. 

That said, there's a lot I'll put up with when there's a pair of bare breasteses in front of me. If I'm drunk, there are no turn off's that I won't ignore, except maybe wallet manipulation, I need that money for more booze baby!


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Aug 2, 2011)

Major turn-offs? Blatant misogyny, arrogance, and condescension. If you talk to me like I'm inferior, I WILL F*ING OWN YOU. Oh, and ignorance bred from having a tiny closed mind. That too.

Otherwise, I'm pretty easy.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 2, 2011)

sweetfrancaise said:


> Major turn-offs? Blatant misogyny, arrogance, and condescension.



I totally read that last one as "condensation" and got terribly confused for a second...:huh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZxuWg9mXXo


----------



## coriander (Aug 2, 2011)

Biggest physical turn-off: poor hygiene. For real.
Biggest non-physical turn-off: bigotry.


----------



## RedheadinNJ (Aug 2, 2011)

Biggest turn-off would have to be bad teeth. 

In a relationship it would be lying, cheating or deception of any kind. From the is moves to smoking, gambling or drinking to excess. I won't tolerate a drunk...And I can't stand needy, dependent men. They need to have their own business to tend to.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 2, 2011)

I started to go with a physical turn-off,but realized that while I have some things that are definite turn-ons,I'm hard pressed to find any physical flaw a deal breaker if I am into a woman on a mental level.

As far as non-physical turn-offs,it would be a martyr complex,being so small minded that you have to demonize anyone that shares a differing opinion(would it kill ya to give the other person the benefit of the doubt),a politically correct sense of humor(I find humor in ALL things,even those that are not necessarily what one would call tasteful,don't be so uptight it's just a joke),and those that take themselves way to seriously,there is a fine line between being deep and just being a D-bag.


----------



## Shan34 (Aug 3, 2011)

Pushovers, know it all's, liars. 
Guess I'm pretty easy too lol


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 3, 2011)

The usuals... liars, cheaters, assholes.

Here are the Others though that aren't common

Promise breakers, non affectionate types, PRUDES!!!, hypocrites, one meal a day eaters, I took a shower yesterday types, really short hair with no style, big moles, bad shavers (yuh know... yuh know), emasculation, non-understanding people, those that leave conversations suddenly without notification, substance users (above the influence... though I don't mind the occasional drinker. I partake myself now && then. Just not alchies, oy vey), those that don't like a dark sense of humor, those that just won't go get a damn job, no high school diploma or G.E.D, people that cuss all the time without respect of who's around, litter bugs, animal abusers, the word no (I am a fuckin pineapple princess!!! treat me as such!!!), girls that constantly point out who they think is hot or would wanna fuck... No shit you have fantasies but I don't blab about my secret wish list so shush, girls that talk about their exs ALL THE TIME OR PAST SEXUAL PARTNERS!!! (Hunny idgaf how he liked it or who said you were the bomb at slobbin knob keep it hush hush), child abusers, conceited/shallow/superficial people that swear they are the whip... Ima stop here before I exclude 7/8s of the worlds population LOL... JK!!!


----------



## Ola (Aug 3, 2011)

I hate to use the word "conformist", but can't think of a better one right now. Basically, vanilla people that are too afraid to let loose and be themselves will make me lose interest right away.

Oh and other people mention lying, being an asshole, etc, but to me those things are not turn-offs so much as indicators for me to avoid a person like the plague. Being bland is, at the end of the day, not morally wrong or objectionable, and doesn't mean I won't tolerate the person at least as an acquaintance.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 3, 2011)

unkempt pubic hair... i'm not saying it has to be completely removed but if i have to comb a part to reach narnia, then i'm not going to be all that enthusiastic about it. 

ridiculously wild kissers. kissing is not a competition. you cant win by wrestling my tongue out of my mouth and swallowing it. nor can you win but shoving yours so far down my throat that i gag. not hot, not at all. oh, and just shoving your tongue in mouth and spinning it like a blender is NOT kissing. and don't lick my face! wtf, we're not cats!


----------



## Jess87 (Aug 3, 2011)

Human emotions. I cannot wait until they start production on Gigolo Joe. Solo mustaches, obviously this excludes villain 'staches, because those are just hot. A lack of respect for Namor.


----------



## Fat_Cat (Aug 3, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> wtf, we're not cats!



Heeey, I resemble that remark


----------



## MrBob (Aug 3, 2011)

Girls with trust issues who like to check my phone to see who I've been texting/calling. It's particularly annoying as I've never cheated. Why can't some women accept that not all men are complete arseholes? Also women who get too bossy, ask me to do something and I'll do it, order me and I'll become stubborn as a mule.

I do have issues with hairy legs. Maybe it's mental conditioning, but smooth legs just feel right on a girl. The only one in the relationship who should have hairy legs is me.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 3, 2011)

I absolutely hate that too. The man who looks down on you in everyway possible and treats you like a piece of flesh or trophy.

And indeed, people who have no sense of humour. Don't get so damn offended over the slightest 'wrong' or 'sick' joke.


----------



## JulieD (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't like to be taken advantage of, in real life im a over the top nice kind of person, and i have no problem doing things for others, sharing my things, and just going out of my way to help you out...but i hate it when its expected and there is no gratitude. So i guess you can say ungrateful people too, you ask me to do you a favor and then you dont appreciate it? wth! 

i know that i could try and not be as giving, but i like being that kind of person and dont feel as if i should have to change my ways because some douche lord thinks he can walk all over me. SCREW YOU DOUCHE LORD!!! thats when i flip the script and am not so nice anymore... just because im a nice person, doesnt mean i cant be a bitch too... :batting:


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2011)

Long toenails. Or long, yellow fingernails. Oh god, my legs just clamp shut. 


However, long nails on the right hand for guitar playing is great. As long as they're clean and kept, all will be well.

And for personalities, that king of sleazy, 'I got game and you will come home with me', hell-O ladeez, too much cologne... Ugh hello, I would like a man, not an eel.


----------



## Melian (Aug 3, 2011)

Physical turn-off: body odour. Ew...fuck....just get away from me.

Personality turn-off: oh, there are so many! The main ones are pretension and political correctness. These people and I do not mix.


----------



## Lamia (Aug 3, 2011)

I hate people who try to set me on fire, or club me in the head. 

It's a huge turn off when I am talking to some guy and he spits in my face and then backs over my cat as he pulls out of the driveway.

I also hate when people cut their pubes and then throw them in the hair over my head like confetti. That's just nasty and they need to stop.

I don't like being used as a human shield. If you want to get into a shoot out with the cops that's your business, but don't bring me into it. I am very delicate.

Don't put a plunger on my face I didn't swallow gold.

That's all I can think of right now....I am REALLY picky.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 3, 2011)

Physically: poor hygiene. I'm OCD about my own cleanliness as a fat person, so I expect that same out of the opposite sex.

Personality: I'm probably going to get hate for this, but I really don't get along with religious folk. If you're a firm believer, it won't work out. I give extreme bonus points for atheism.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 3, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Physically: poor hygiene. I'm OCD about my own cleanliness as a fat person, so I expect that same out of the opposite sex.
> 
> Personality: I'm probably going to get hate for this, but I really don't get along with religious folk. If you're a firm believer, it won't work out. I give extreme bonus points for atheism.



You're not the only ones. To a certain line I can respect it, live with it and such, but I don't like people getting butthurt and fanatical about it.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 3, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> You're not the only ones. To a certain line I can respect it, live with it and such, but I don't like people getting butthurt and fanatical about it.



See, I can't respect it.

I won't hate people for it or go out of my way to insult or belittle them, but it's a pretty important conviction for me.

Because of that, a relationship would never work with someone who couldn't take a joke about it.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 3, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> See, I can't respect it.
> 
> I won't hate people for it or go out of my way to insult or belittle them, but it's a pretty important conviction for me.
> 
> Because of that, a relationship would never work with someone who couldn't take a joke about it.



1) Just because someone is really spiritual doesn't mean they can't take a joke about their religion of choice. My friends and I know tons of Jesus jokes etc...

2) Is it extremism you are turned off by, or spirituality?


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh another one that really bugs me...I've seen guys get really spiffed up but his hands and nails are filthy or jagged or really rough. I have tender skin. I can't. No no no no no no.


----------



## BrokenCassette (Aug 3, 2011)

As many others have said, big turn-offs for me are poor hygiene and taking things too seriously.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 3, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> 1) Just because someone is really spiritual doesn't mean they can't take a joke about their religion of choice. My friends and I know tons of Jesus jokes etc...
> 
> 2) Is it extremism you are turned off by, or spirituality?



I wasn't implying that everyone is fanatical or that religious folk can't take a joke about their religion. I have really close friends who are Christian and they're used to my jokes from time to time. Also, Jewish people are 99% of the time cool with joking about their religion.

In reality, it's just the whole belief in the supernatural itself that kind of bugs me. I don't claim to know everything and atheistic extremism is just as faith-based, but I'm bugged by people who chalk everything up to divinity or providence or serendipity. Coincidence is coincidence in my eyes and nothing more.

Again, I'm not going to step on anyone else's toes and I can befriend pretty much anyone, but this is strictly when it comes to relationships. I couldn't fully trust or share myself or respect or have mutual admiration for someone who considered themself god fearing or even god believing.

Diff'rent strokes


----------



## Lamia (Aug 3, 2011)

I find religious fanatics offensive and at the other end of the spectrum people who are so anti-religion that they spew hate 99% of the time and denegrate people who have faith. 

Intolerance is the trait I hate most.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 3, 2011)

Lamia said:


> I find religious fanatics offensive and at the other end of the spectrum people who are so anti-religion that they spew hate 99% of the time and denegrate people who have faith.
> 
> Intolerance is the trait I hate most.



I already repped your previous post in this thread,or I'd have got this one too.:doh:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 3, 2011)

Lamia said:


> I find religious fanatics offensive and at the other end of the spectrum people who are so anti-religion that they spew hate 99% of the time and denegrate people who have faith.
> 
> Intolerance is the trait I hate most.



Agreed. Intolerance just leads to hurt feelings and worse.

That's why I try not to rock the boat and instead search exclusively for people whose hot button issues somewhat mirror my own.

Although I still like arguing over stupid things like the best flavor of Starburst. It's obviously Orange.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 3, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Agreed. Intolerance just leads to hurt feelings and worse.
> 
> That's why I try not to rock the boat and instead search exclusively for people whose hot button issues somewhat mirror my own.
> 
> Although I still like arguing over stupid things like the best flavor of Starburst. It's obviously Orange.



BLACKCURRANT.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 3, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> BLACKCURRANT.



uhhh, we don't have black currant starbursts on this side of the pond


----------



## MrBob (Aug 3, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> BLACKCURRANT.


Pah, they're just glorified chewits. And to include them, they combined lemon and lime...line were my favourite.:doh:

And why can't they still be called Opal Fruits....and why is my mouth watering while I type this?


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay, I'mma backtrack a little, but about what Ninja said;

I have a lot of trouble with overt spirituality/supersticion. I know it's mainly because I can't relate to that sort of feeling at all, but if someone keeps talking about it, I feel a little weird that I don't share or understand it. 
I'm a raised catholic, but it's not a huge part of my life, so I can SOMEWHAT understand religious belief. 
On the other hand, supersticious belief, fortune telling, mediums, cards, auras, holistic medicine... I don't get. And I tend to look at that sort of thing with a great amount of disdain, so no, that relationship would probably not go over well.


But, it's a matter of opinion. If you're in a relationship with too many strong opinions clashing (religious, political, whatever), you'll have a problem.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 3, 2011)

I just don't get religion, but I respect other people's beliefs as long as they don't impinge on me. I just can't bring myself to believe in any religion that doesn't have me as it's figurehead...and before anyone gets offended I'm joking...no really...actually, I'm not. But don't worry, I'm not a vengeful god, I permit, nay, I insist on sex before marriage, pork products and shellfish are allowed, Sundays are for sleeping late. Just be nice to each other and I won't throw a thunderbolt at your ass!


----------



## GlassDaemon (Aug 3, 2011)

MrBob said:


> I just don't get religion, but I respect other people's beliefs as long as they don't impinge on me. I just can't bring myself to believe in any religion that doesn't have me as it's figurehead...and before anyone gets offended I'm joking...no really...actually, I'm not. But don't worry, I'm not a vengeful god, I permit, nay, I insist on sex before marriage, pork products and shellfish are allowed, Sundays are for sleeping late. Just be nice to each other and I won't throw a thunderbolt at your ass!



Heheh, I like this religion, how do I join?


----------



## MrBob (Aug 3, 2011)

GlassDaemon said:


> Heheh, I like this religion, how do I join?



You just did my child....go forth and prosper. And don't go mocking any followers of false gods. Just because you got it right doesn't entitle you to moral superiority. That's not how we roll in this chuch!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 3, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Okay, I'mma backtrack a little, but about what Ninja said;
> 
> I have a lot of trouble with overt spirituality/supersticion. I know it's mainly because I can't relate to that sort of feeling at all, but if someone keeps talking about it, I feel a little weird that I don't share or understand it.
> I'm a raised catholic, but it's not a huge part of my life, so I can SOMEWHAT understand religious belief.
> ...



Haha I was raised Catholic too. It seems alot of us who aren't terribly religious were.

I agree with you, though. I can see the benefits of religion for some people as an outlet for hope and optimism, but some of that really superstitious stuff kind of weirds me out. My parents used to like collect angel figurines and honestly believed in them. They'd do Tarot card readings and whacky shit like that. I never understood how two very intelligent people could buy into that sort of thing. I still don't get it.

I guess it's just good marketing?


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 4, 2011)

Lamia said:


> I hate people who try to set me on fire, or club me in the head.
> 
> It's a huge turn off when I am talking to some guy and he spits in my face and then backs over my cat as he pulls out of the driveway.
> 
> ...




LMMFAO that was a hoot


----------



## Lamia (Aug 4, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> LMMFAO that was a hoot



Thanks I try not to let my high standards get in the way of happiness, but you got to draw the line somewhere...

I mean when I met my boyfriend I asked him..."Do you like to squeeze cats" and he said no...and I knew I had a winner because I have two cats and they don't like to be squeezed.

I mean you can a squeeze cat but it's really at your own peril.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 4, 2011)

My big turnoffs... poor hygiene, especially dental and crotch...al?; misogyny, transphobia, radical feminism, religious extremism, and conservative extremism. Also when guys just want to get it on all the time. I have other interests yanno! 

edit: I wonder if this explains why I mostly date women and am single most of the time


----------



## Melian (Aug 4, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> edit: I wonder if this explains why I mostly date women and am single most of the time



None of your demands are unreasonable....however, people do tend to suck.....


----------



## Broadside (Aug 4, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> My big turnoffs... poor hygiene, especially dental and crotch...al?; misogyny, transphobia, radical feminism, religious extremism, and conservative extremism. Also when guys just want to get it on all the time. I have other interests yanno!
> 
> edit: I wonder if this explains why I mostly date women and am single most of the time



It might... I date women and am single most of the time as well.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 4, 2011)

My Biggest Turn-off are geeky girls who like anime music, heavy metal, classical music and philosophy.

DEAL BREAKER!


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 5, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> My Biggest Turn-off are geeky girls who like anime music, heavy metal, classical music and philosophy.
> 
> DEAL BREAKER!



But... why? o.o


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 5, 2011)

Lamia said:


> Thanks I try not to let my high standards get in the way of happiness, but you got to draw the line somewhere...
> 
> I mean when I met my boyfriend I asked him..."Do you like to squeeze cats" and he said no...and I knew I had a winner because I have two cats and they don't like to be squeezed.
> 
> I mean you can a squeeze cat but it's really at your own peril.



I understand completely... It's like when someone takes some of my food while I'm right there && they didn't ask. I finish the meal with my gut knowing that there is a bit or two of food missing so I get angry then Hulk out.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Aug 7, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Physically: poor hygiene.
> 
> Personality: I'm probably going to get hate for this, but I really don't get along with religious folk. If you're a firm believer, it won't work out. I give extreme bonus points for atheism.



I agree with both, but I couldn't have a relationship with any kind of believer.

Lack of intelligence is a big turn off.


----------



## seagirl (Aug 8, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> The usuals... liars, cheaters, assholes.
> 
> Here are the Others though that aren't common
> 
> Promise breakers, non affectionate types, PRUDES!!!, hypocrites, one meal a day eaters, I took a shower yesterday types, really short hair with no style, big moles, bad shavers (yuh know... yuh know), emasculation, non-understanding people, those that leave conversations suddenly without notification, substance users (above the influence... though I don't mind the occasional drinker. I partake myself now && then. Just not alchies, oy vey), those that don't like a dark sense of humor, those that just won't go get a damn job, no high school diploma or G.E.D, people that cuss all the time without respect of who's around, litter bugs, animal abusers, the word no (I am a fuckin pineapple princess!!! treat me as such!!!), girls that constantly point out who they think is hot or would wanna fuck... No shit you have fantasies but I don't blab about my secret wish list so shush, girls that talk about their exs ALL THE TIME OR PAST SEXUAL PARTNERS!!! (Hunny idgaf how he liked it or who said you were the bomb at slobbin knob keep it hush hush), child abusers, conceited/shallow/superficial people that swear they are the whip... Ima stop here before I exclude 7/8s of the worlds population LOL... JK!!!





lmfao i had to read this outloud to understand it but its really funny.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 8, 2011)

seagirl said:


> lmfao i had to read this outloud to understand it but its really funny.



Thankies mucho. Though they are all oddly real, I realize that my mega ton expectations are a tad... haha inducing. I hope you giggled, then thought of me super hero posed like BLAM, right in front of you


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Aug 8, 2011)

Ignorance is a turn off of mine. 

If your ignorant and are making no effort to improve your shallow mind, go away.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2011)

A total lack of class and if he's proud of that, even worse.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Aug 8, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> A total lack of class and if he's proud of that, even worse.



Totally agree... people who are proud of their negative qualities bug me to no end, haha.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 8, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Totally agree... people who are proud of their negative qualities bug me to no end, haha.





Oh god ew. LIke those men who like, gurgle up snot from their toes and then spit it out or like, fling it out their nose -gags-


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Oh god ew. LIke those men who like, gurgle up snot from their toes and then spit it out or like, fling it out their nose -gags-


Okay, FTR, I wouldn't give someone that does that the time of day. That's just......no. I don't care if they HAVE TO. Go somewhere private and get rid of your nose rockets or spit but in public GOD that is so UGH.


----------



## biglynch (Aug 8, 2011)

Agressive women(with other women) really are by far the worst thing in the world. I dated a girl who just was so aggresive and rude with other ladies when we went out. bad times.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 8, 2011)

Hysterical laughing and pointing


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 8, 2011)

Poor hygiene. Whiners. Anyone who gets a kick out of screwing over someone else, whether in business or personal life.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Aug 9, 2011)

bad attitude.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 9, 2011)

biglynch said:


> Agressive women(with other women) really are by far the worst thing in the world. I dated a girl who just was so aggresive and rude with other ladies when we went out. bad times.



Oh, you mean catty ladies who pick a fight over the smallest thing?

Those are fun to watch as long as you know, you don't know them or are out with them.


----------



## Shan34 (Aug 9, 2011)

blackcaesarbhm said:


> bad attitude.



Oh good one...100% agreed!


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 9, 2011)

I completely for got bitches... (Like really, you have to be bitchy about everything, really) complainers (I DON'T FUCKIN KNOW WHY FOREVER 21 DOESN'T CARRY CUTER CLOTHES IN YOUR SIZE DAMMIT I'M A FUCKIN GUY!!! -Then this is where complaining turns into the bitchiness monster- I didn't do shit dammit TRY TORRID!!! This is where I state that I don't give a shit about size. I really don't so don't get all offended. I have had GFs from 98lbs to 220lbs+ IT WAS JUST AN EXAMPLE FROM AN EX THAT WOULD ALWAYS GO TO FOREVER 21 TO COMPLAIN ABOUT THE LACK OF STYLES IN HER SIZE) Girls that hit guys knowing that they won't hit back. Now I know that you get upset, we all do. But to get physical is bullshit because we can't retaliate. But lemme tell you, I WILL beat yo ass with a pillow. I stiff one, none of that soft goose feather or Sobakawa Cloud bullshit. I'm trying to fend you off not make you wanna take a nap. Plus remember, not ALL men follow the no hitting females rule. Though that is weak shit, there are some guys that will hit back. So let's just keep hands to ourselves. (I DO NOT HIT FEMALES!!! SO NO NEED TO START WITH THE ANGRY LETTERS!!! Unless a round bottom is asking for a spanking then pow pow ladies... ) Girls that try to test me! Look, if you tell me it's ok to go I'MA FUCKIN GO!!! IF YOU DIDN'T WANT ME TO GO THEN SAY SO!!! I'M NOT MS.CLEO!!! SO DON'T BRING IT UP 3 MONTHS LATER WHEN YOUR MOM PISSES YOU OFF && I HAPPEN TO TELL YOU WE'RE OUT OF SOY MILK SO YOU BLOW UP YELLING AT ME HOW I DON'T GET YOU THEN THROW IN THE "LIKE THAT TIME YOU WANTED TO GO WITH THE GUYS TO THAT SHOW && I WANTED YOU TO STAY HOME && CUDDLE BUT YOU LEFT ANYWAYS" THEN BURST INTO ANGER TEARS BECAUSE SOME HOW IT'S MY FAULT THAT YOUR MOM THINKS YOU SHOULD HAVE STOOD IN COLLEGE INSTEAD OF COMPLETING A TRADE EVEN THOUGH YOU WOULD HAVE WENT TO COLLEGE FOR THE SAME THING YOU GOT YOUR TRADE CERTIFICATE IN BUT SHE THOUGHT A COLLEGE WOULD LOOK BETTER ON AN APPLICATION!!! YOU SAID I COULD GO SO I WENT && BELIEVE YOU ME IT WAS FUCKIN FUN! Once again, please stop typing the angry letters. I exaggerated quite a bit as you can. I know not all females are like this I am just going off experience. Even though the last part was more fantasy experience it still holds weight. Oh God I can feel the love LOL


----------



## RedheadinNJ (Aug 9, 2011)

>Snip<


ManBeef said:


> Girls that hit guys knowing that they won't hit back. Now I know that you get upset, we all do. But to get physical is bullshit because we can't retaliate. But lemme tell you, I WILL beat yo ass with a pillow. I stiff one, none of that soft goose feather or Sobaka Cloud bullshit. I'm trying to fend you off not make you wanna take a nap. Plus remember, not ALL men follow the no hitting females rule. Though that is weak shit, there are some guys that will hit back. So let's just keep hands to ourselves.




This...right here. I know women that will push men, especially bigger men, to the limit. Just to see how far they can go, what they can get away with, etc. They will keep doing this and trying the man's patience until he finally loses his temper and then it's all his fault...
I don't have the slightest clue what possesses these women to do this unless they have some sort of death wish. :blink:


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 9, 2011)

RedheadinNJ said:


> >Snip<
> 
> 
> This...right here. I know women that will push men, especially bigger men, to the limit. Just to see how far they can go, what they can get away with, etc. They will keep doing this and trying the man's patience until he finally loses his temper and then it's all his fault...
> I don't have the slightest clue what possesses these women to do this unless they have some sort of death wish. :blink:



My ex use to do this because she heard from a friend of mine that I had flashbacks of an experience that was very traumatic. (Can you guess why I am the way I am now people? Huh huh? No really, huh? No really... huh?) She got to the point that she would flirt with other guys right in front of me. She did all kinds of shit like being a douche, lil name calling, hiding my stuff, starting arguments for no reason, && a lot of straight bull to try to piss me off hoping I'd flashback. She would even HIT me, like lil hits to the fice etc. Long story short I ended up freaking out one day && threw a punch hitting a wall && cracking it (I still have the lil scars on my knuckles). She then flipped out yelling at me about how I tried to hit her, that I was just like her ex, she was afraid of me now, yadda yadda yadda. She left me after I ignored her for a few days via text... good riddance.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 9, 2011)

P.S.

I meant Sobakawa Cloud Pillow... Stupid Android auto correction pigshit


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 9, 2011)

I really don't enjoy heavy drug use, like cocaine and shit. bad stuff, picked up the pieces of too many people afterwards, so it tends to be a rather large turn off.


----------



## roundrevelry (Aug 9, 2011)

Most definitely poor hygiene. I was with a girl for four years (a bbw no less) who I'd have to tell to shower and brush her teeth. And would then proceed to be upset when I said these things. Personally I shower twice a day. I'm not sure how I lasted that long.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 10, 2011)

when a woman has no sexuality at all.i mean not saying you have to be a sexual maniac or anything like that but just have SOME type of sexuality you know.lol

not being in the know.not saying a woman has to know it all but have some type of knowledge of something.lol

text talk,i hate it when words like "ur" or "u" are used,just gets kinda annoying.

not knowing what you want,i just hate it when you get the "run around" just give it to me straight ya know.

taking forever.i mean i understand when people have to figure things out just don't take 2 years to do so.

being judged,judgemental people are such a turn-off.

when people accuse things but they have nothing to go by making the assumptions.


----------



## samuraiscott (Aug 10, 2011)

People lying to me telling me what I want to hear. I would rather you hurt me with the truth than hurt me with a lie.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 10, 2011)

roundrevelry said:


> Most definitely poor hygiene. [snip] Personally I shower twice a day. I'm not sure how I lasted that long.



Yeah, but it's also a question of what people consider to be good hygiene - you say you shower twice a day, I find that excessive. My general idea is, as long as there are no offensive smells and you've showered at least once in the last 24 hours, you're in the clear. 
I dated a guy who'd give me a rough time if my hair smelt like, well, hair. I'm sorry sweetheart, but I showered at 5oclock this morning and now it's dinner, you show me a shampoo that'll keep me smelling like roses all day long. People are people, we have a specific smell. It's not the end of the world.



HeavyDuty24 said:


> text talk,i hate it when words like "ur" or "u" are used,just gets kinda annoying.


Don't you think that's a little hypocritical?


----------



## roundrevelry (Aug 10, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Yeah, but it's also a question of what people consider to be good hygiene - you say you shower twice a day, I find that excessive. My general idea is, as long as there are no offensive smells and you've showered at least once in the last 24 hours, you're in the clear.
> I dated a guy who'd give me a rough time if my hair smelt like, well, hair. I'm sorry sweetheart, but I showered at 5oclock this morning and now it's dinner, you show me a shampoo that'll keep me smelling like roses all day long. People are people, we have a specific smell. It's not the end of the world.
> 
> 
> Don't you think that's a little hypocritical?



There were plenty of offensive smells Zowie! I absolutely accept once a day as good hygiene. I fully embrace that natural smell especially smells that I might identify with a significant other. My ex would go days without showering. The odors emanating from her nether regions could peel paint! :shocked:


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 10, 2011)

People who have no follow through....do not tell me you are going to do something and don't do it...I will only give you so many chances...do not blow smoke up my ass ....I'm not fond of the sensation. Be honest...and really, I can tell when people are full of shit so please do us both a favor and don't waste my time...

Oh yeah...and hygiene...I'm neurotic if I am going to be intimate with someone and I make sure I'm very clean and smell good and I use lotion so my skin is extra soft. I like them to be clean, smelling good, brushed teeth, attired properly..


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 11, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> People who have no follow through....do not tell me you are going to do something and don't do it...I will only give you so many chances...do not blow smoke up my ass ....I'm not fond of the sensation. Be honest...and really, I can tell when people are full of shit so please do us both a favor and don't waste my time...
> 
> Oh yeah...and hygiene...I'm neurotic if I am going to be intimate with someone and I make sure I'm very clean and smell good and I use lotion so my skin is extra soft. I like them to be clean, smelling good, brushed teeth, attired properly..



attired properly for sex? sometimes i put a bowtie on my junk, does that count or only if it's a formal boning?


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 11, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> attired properly for sex? sometimes i put a bowtie on my junk, does that count or only if it's a formal boning?



Well, I was thinking like a silly girl that before someone tries to get in my pants they would still at least take me out first....I know...silly me ...what was I thinking?? hehehe

But, hey...if you like tying your little feller up all bondage style...well..you go! hehehehe


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 11, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Yeah, but it's also a question of what people consider to be good hygiene - you say you shower twice a day, I find that excessive. My general idea is, as long as there are no offensive smells and you've showered at least once in the last 24 hours, you're in the clear.
> I dated a guy who'd give me a rough time if my hair smelt like, well, hair. I'm sorry sweetheart, but I showered at 5oclock this morning and now it's dinner, you show me a shampoo that'll keep me smelling like roses all day long. People are people, we have a specific smell. It's not the end of the world.
> 
> 
> Don't you think that's a little hypocritical?




well,i don't just down right hate it but i don't know it just gets annoying sometimes if someone always uses it.i mean i know i can spell words wrong quite alot,but i will always put "you" instead of "u" always.LOL


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 11, 2011)

I hate when people do 'i' instead of 'I'. SO annoying. SOME CAPS ARE NECESSARY, PEOPLE!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 11, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I hate when people do 'i' instead of 'I'. SO annoying. SOME CAPS ARE NECESSARY, PEOPLE!!!



lmao atleast it's how the word/letter is spelled.lol if it's "i" i mean it's still "I". "ur" however is not "your".lol


----------



## Zowie (Aug 11, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> lmao atleast it's how the word/letter is spelled.lol if it's "i" i mean it's still "I". "ur" however is not "your".lol



Look, I know I'm an awful bitch, but you need to be told straight. Your posts are atrocious to read. You need a space between ANY punctuation mark and the next work. You need to use caps. You need to not use 'lol' unless you're being ironic or it is truly laugh-out-loud funny. It's not a word you can put in to make an awkward post seem cute. You need to not quote pictures.

You seem like a nice guy, and a great first impression will go a LONG way. Take time to write your posts. Good luck with da ladeez, man.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 11, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Look, I know I'm an awful bitch, but you need to be told straight. Your posts are atrocious to read. You need a space between ANY punctuation mark and the next work. You need to use caps. You need to not use 'lol' unless you're being ironic or it is truly laugh-out-loud funny. It's not a word you can put in to make an awkward post seem cute. You need to not quote pictures.
> 
> You seem like a nice guy, and a great first impression will go a LONG way. Take time to write your posts. Good luck with da ladeez, man.



Apparently I'm not allowed to rep you.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 12, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Look, I know I'm an awful bitch, but you need to be told straight. Your posts are atrocious to read. You need a space between ANY punctuation mark and the next work. You need to use caps. You need to not use 'lol' unless you're being ironic or it is truly laugh-out-loud funny. It's not a word you can put in to make an awkward post seem cute. You need to not quote pictures.
> 
> You seem like a nice guy, and a great first impression will go a LONG way. Take time to write your posts. Good luck with da ladeez, man.



You got served.jpg

:bow:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Aug 12, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> and don't lick my face! wtf, we're not cats!



OMG, one of the worst. Nobody wants their makeup licked off.
Ew, one time a guy SUCKED MY NOSE !!! I was like, WTF? Seriously, he was sucking it like it was a penis. Where did this come from? Do you enjoy sucking out snot? You're so gross.

Oh, and poor hygiene. Especially when you expect to get a blow-job. That is just rude.

Not a big fan of body hair either, especially "down there." I keep mine nice & groomed & you should too. Nobody likes flossing on pubes.

Oh, and overly dominant men. If you're very dominant in your personal life, we're not gonna click.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 12, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Look, I know I'm an awful bitch, but you need to be told straight. Your posts are atrocious to read. You need a space between ANY punctuation mark and the next work. You need to use caps. You need to not use 'lol' unless you're being ironic or it is truly laugh-out-loud funny. It's not a word you can put in to make an awkward post seem cute. You need to not quote pictures.
> 
> You seem like a nice guy, and a great first impression will go a LONG way. Take time to write your posts. Good luck with da ladeez, man.



That was so freezy my nips froze then shattered into dust. I wish it were possible to have my hams spanked with verbal abuse


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 12, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Look, I know I'm an awful bitch, but you need to be told straight. Your posts are atrocious to read. You need a space between ANY punctuation mark and the next work. You need to use caps. You need to not use 'lol' unless you're being ironic or it is truly laugh-out-loud funny. It's not a word you can put in to make an awkward post seem cute. You need to not quote pictures.
> 
> You seem like a nice guy, and a great first impression will go a LONG way. Take time to write your posts. Good luck with da ladeez, man.



well first of all i laugh alot so putting lol at the end of alot of my sentences is habit so yeah sue me for that one.secondly,i have seen worst typers then me around here.thirdly,this isn't grammar school,i really could care less about using proper writing on a message board.and fourthly i was talking about using "ur" for "your" and things like that,what your saying really has nothing to do with that,so i think you over-reacted just a bit.there are some things i could say about you as well but i chose to not go there.maybe you should venture from the BHM/FFA part of the boards to further your knowledge.thanks for supposedly "telling me straight".saying my post are hard to read is abit overboard,sure i don't post the best sometimes but my post are easy enough to understand.so yeah im far from perfect and im ok with that,i try my best.and if you don't like my post simply don't read them,you have that freedom.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 12, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> Apparently I'm not allowed to rep you.




save your rep for something better bud.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 12, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> well first of all i laugh alot so putting lol at the end of alot of my sentences is habit so yeah sue me for that one.secondly,i have seen worst typers then me around here.thirdly,this isn't grammar school,i really could care less about using proper writing on a message board.and fourthly i was talking about using "ur" for "your" and things like that,what your saying really has nothing to do with that,so i think you over-reacted just a bit.there are some things i could say about you as well but i chose to not go there.maybe you should venture from the BHM/FFA part of the boards to further your knowledge.thanks for supposedly "telling me straight".saying my post are hard to read is abit overboard,sure i don't post the best sometimes but my post are easy enough to understand.so yeah im far from perfect and im ok with that,i try my best.and if you don't like my post simply don't read them,you have that freedom.



Woah, relax - I didn't mean it as a personal attack, nor as a response to what you posted, it was just in the same line of thought. I'm just saying, when text is your only medium, doing it properly can go a long way. It was meant as a helpful hint.

Although I'm curious now. What WOULD you say about me? 

Haha.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 12, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Woah, relax - I didn't mean it as a personal attack, nor as a response to what you posted, it was just in the same line of thought. I'm just saying, when text is your only medium, doing it properly can go a long way. It was meant as a helpful hint.
> 
> Although I'm curious now. What WOULD you say about me?
> 
> Haha.



maybe i read that wrong,but when you say your setting someone straight that really dosen't sound like trying to be helpful.it may have came off like i was being a hypocrite,but in my mind i wasn't because i felt it really was different,in the same vain yes,but moreso different.i mean i know im not perfect,i mispell words,i quote pictures because i don't know exactly how to not quote them,so yeah i make mistakes and im aware of all that.i understand you can't always text properly but that was just a pet-peeve of mine i shared,i really didn't think it would offend anyone,i actually thought it was the lesser one here out of the bunch...i actually find some things funny don't someone else may not,so yeah i lol alot,im a humorous guy that loves to laugh.i sometimes put lol because without it sometimes it looks like i could offend someone,and im not trying to do that,im a no confrontation kinda dude.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 12, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> maybe i read that wrong,but when you say your setting someone straight that really dosen't sound like trying to be helpful.it may have came off like i was being a hypocrite,but in my mind i wasn't because i felt it really was different,in the same vain yes,but moreso different.i mean i know im not perfect,i mispell words,i quote pictures because i don't know exactly how to not quote them,so yeah i make mistakes and im aware of all that.i understand you can't always text properly but that was just a pet-peeve of mine i shared,i really didn't think it would offend anyone,i actually thought it was the lesser one here out of the bunch...i actually find some things funny don't someone else may not,so yeah i lol alot,im a humorous guy that loves to laugh.i sometimes put lol because without it sometimes it looks like i could offend someone,and im not trying to do that,im a no confrontation kinda dude.



-puts grammar nazi hat on- 

Zhis is not correct -tries to look intimidating like Herr Flick but fails-


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 12, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> maybe i read that wrong,but when you say your setting someone straight that really dosen't sound like trying to be helpful.it may have came off like i was being a hypocrite,but in my mind i wasn't because i felt it really was different,in the same vain yes,but moreso different.i mean i know im not perfect,i mispell words,i quote pictures because i don't know exactly how to not quote them,so yeah i make mistakes and im aware of all that.i understand you can't always text properly but that was just a pet-peeve of mine i shared,i really didn't think it would offend anyone,i actually thought it was the lesser one here out of the bunch...i actually find some things funny don't someone else may not,so yeah i lol alot,im a humorous guy that loves to laugh.i sometimes put lol because without it sometimes it looks like i could offend someone,and im not trying to do that,im a no confrontation kinda dude.



There's not much wrong in having a habit of saying lol- hell, I say it IRL sometimes. But, I think the main point here is the way you actually type. Your profile says you like books...have you ever read one containing poor punctuation, and no capitalization? No, because that would be a bitch to read. It's just makes a worse impression, because you can't convey your thoughts well. For comparison, it's like speaking normally during work, and then going out to a club and speaking in pig latin...just...no.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 12, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


> For comparison, it's like speaking normally during work, and then going out to a club and speaking in pig latin...just...no.



Hey, I do that. I get all the hottest ass that way.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 12, 2011)

What if all BHMs spoke pig latin?


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 12, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Woah, relax - I didn't mean it as a personal attack, nor as a response to what you posted, it was just in the same line of thought. I'm just saying, when text is your only medium, doing it properly can go a long way. It was meant as a helpful hint.
> 
> Although I'm curious now. What WOULD you say about me?
> 
> Haha.



We'd say "Where's the glaze so we can spank those honey hams!?" then Merry had a lil lamb skip all around


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 12, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Woah, relax - I didn't mean it as a personal attack, nor as a response to what you posted, it was just in the same line of thought. I'm just saying, when text is your only medium, doing it properly can go a long way. It was meant as a helpful hint.
> 
> Although I'm curious now. What WOULD you say about me?
> 
> Haha.



I'm gonna have to side with Heavy D. I can see where he is coming from. When you quote a post it is a response to what was posted and when you use the word "you" it becomes personal. When you call something "atrocious" it can be seen as an attack. When you tell someone how he should/shouldn't use the net slang "LOL" it turns into nitpicking. You prefaced your comments by saying you are a bitch. I don't know if that is true, but one can assume that bitches...bitch. It is difficult to see bitching as being helpful.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah. The bad grammar thing? Lame-o.


I'm on Team Zowie.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 12, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> -puts grammar nazi hat on-
> 
> Zhis is not correct -tries to look intimidating like Herr Flick but fails-



They showed Allo, Allo in the Netherlands? Awesome!


----------



## Paquito (Aug 12, 2011)

lol.lol.lol.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 12, 2011)

vardon_grip said:


> I'm gonna have to side with Heavy D. I can see where he is coming from. When you quote a post it is a response to what was posted and when you use the word "you" it becomes personal. When you call something "atrocious" it can be seen as an attack. When you tell someone how he should/shouldn't use the net slang "LOL" it turns into nitpicking. You prefaced your comments by saying you are a bitch. I don't know if that is true, but one can assume that bitches...bitch. It is difficult to see bitching as being helpful.



I really don't want to invalidate his defensiveness, because that's a a totally natural response to being "called out." But really, I thought Zowie gave him constructive criticism. She didn't tell him to go die in a fire or anything. The reality is that the improper punctuation and capitalization make it tiring to read his posts. Heavyduty seems like a nice guy, but I honestly can't read his posts that are longer than a sentence. And "lol" makes me cringe, but I don't see it as offensive compared to ignoring some pretty basic rules of the English language.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 12, 2011)

Vee haf vays of making you type


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 12, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


> .....it's like speaking normally during work, and then going out to a club and speaking in pig latin...just...no.



I'm seeing no one else say it, so I guess I will. I do not know how to speak pig latin, and I must know...what is it?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 13, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


> There's not much wrong in having a habit of saying lol- hell, I say it IRL sometimes. But, I think the main point here is the way you actually type. Your profile says you like books...have you ever read one containing poor punctuation, and no capitalization? No, because that would be a bitch to read. It's just makes a worse impression, because you can't convey your thoughts well. For comparison, it's like speaking normally during work, and then going out to a club and speaking in pig latin...just...no.




can't convey my thoughts well? sorry but you don't know me well enough like that to make those assumptions.but whatever,everyone has there opinions and are entitled to them,no one's perfect.as long as my post are readable and someone can understand them,that is good enough for me.if someone dosen't like it that is there problem.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 13, 2011)

vardon_grip said:


> I'm gonna have to side with Heavy D. I can see where he is coming from. When you quote a post it is a response to what was posted and when you use the word "you" it becomes personal. When you call something "atrocious" it can be seen as an attack. When you tell someone how he should/shouldn't use the net slang "LOL" it turns into nitpicking. You prefaced your comments by saying you are a bitch. I don't know if that is true, but one can assume that bitches...bitch. It is difficult to see bitching as being helpful.




thanks man,glad someone sees where i am coming from.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 13, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I really don't want to invalidate his defensiveness, because that's a a totally natural response to being "called out." But really, I thought Zowie gave him constructive criticism. She didn't tell him to go die in a fire or anything. The reality is that the improper punctuation and capitalization make it tiring to read his posts. Heavyduty seems like a nice guy, but I honestly can't read his posts that are longer than a sentence. And "lol" makes me cringe, but I don't see it as offensive compared to ignoring some pretty basic rules of the English language.




ok sure i may not use capilization sometimes or what not but to say my post are hard to read is going abit far.i mean i can be understood.itsnotliekimtalkinliekdis or anything like that.i know my post can be understood which is what matters.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 13, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Hey, I do that. I get all the hottest ass that way.



Sadly, it functions far less effectively for dirty talk. UCKFAY EMAY doesn't really get the point across. 



BLK360 said:


> I'm seeing no one else say it, so I guess I will. I do not know how to speak pig latin, and I must know...what is it?



Histya isway igpay atinlay.

Basically...take the first letter of a word, and attach it to the end, with an -ay.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Aug 13, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> ok sure i may not use capilization sometimes or what not but to say my post are hard to read is going abit far.i mean i can be understood.itsnotliekimtalkinliekdis or anything like that.i know my post can be understood which is what matters.



I've never had trouble reading what you type.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 13, 2011)

Biggest turn off ever: People who carry on about small things, blow it out of proportion and keep going on about it =P


----------



## MrBob (Aug 13, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Biggest turn off ever: People who carry on about small things, blow it out of proportion and keep going on about it =P



No fair, peeking!

Oh...wait:doh:


----------



## Zowie (Aug 13, 2011)

Good lord, what a shitfest. 

HeavyDuty, I apologize if you were offended, I know it sounded harsh, but it was meant constructive criticism. You're entirely right, it's a free world, and you can type however you want. 

[/shitfest]


----------



## biglynch (Aug 13, 2011)

After last night at work i came to the conclusion if you cant walk in high heels whilst very drunk no matter how cute you are, you gonna turn the world off.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 13, 2011)

biglynch said:


> After last night at work i came to the conclusion if you cant walk in high heels whilst very drunk no matter how cute you are, you gonna turn the world off.



I avoid high heels like the plague for myself. I can't walk on those demonic things


----------



## biglynch (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm not sure why many ladies love high heels, i'm not a big fan. Each to their own i guess.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 13, 2011)

biglynch said:


> After last night at work i came to the conclusion if you cant walk in high heels whilst very drunk no matter how cute you are, you gonna turn the world off.



It's not the stumbling so much that is the turn off, but the obnoxious, sloppy giggling afterward


----------



## MrBob (Aug 13, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> It's not the stumbling so much that is the turn off, but the obnoxious, sloppy giggling afterward



You see, that actually gets me going!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 14, 2011)

Single biggest turn off. That's a bit of a toughie. I have several major turn-offs, but if I had to narrow it down to the ultimate deal-breaker, I would have to say when a woman lacks any spine whatsoever. Sexual submissives I can work with, but truly submissive/subservient personalities... no.


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 14, 2011)

I dislike unmedicated mental pathologies, bad breath, a shitty attitude, and unwashed saucy bits. I also hate Brussels sprouts, places that automatically include gratuities, and LeAnn Rimes. She looks like fucking Falkor the luck dragon.


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 14, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Good lord, what a shitfest.
> 
> HeavyDuty, I apologize if you were offended, I know it sounded harsh, but it was meant constructive criticism. You're entirely right, it's a free world, and you can type however you want.
> 
> [/shitfest]



I missed part of Shit-Fest 2011? I bought tickets and everything!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 14, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Single biggest turn off. That's a bit of a toughie. I have several major turn-offs, but if I had to narrow it down to the ultimate deal-breaker, I would have to say when a woman lacks any spine whatsoever. Sexual submissives I can work with, but truly submissive/subservient personalities... no.




Nobody likes mindless drones.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm turned off by people who are just happy being. Not wanting to learn more, or expand their minds. I don't understand how you could be complacent with just being when there's so much to learn.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I've never had trouble reading what you type.



thanks man. 



Zowie said:


> Good lord, what a shitfest.
> 
> HeavyDuty, I apologize if you were offended, I know it sounded harsh, but it was meant constructive criticism. You're entirely right, it's a free world, and you can type however you want.
> 
> [/shitfest]



and it's ok,i wasn't offended.i am aware of the ways of grammar,but i am guilty that alot of the times i don't put a big emphasis on it when i feel it's not needed,i did see where you were coming from though believe it or not,i was just saying i don't always go that route with the grammar thing.my point was mainly how a person spells a word when they know how to spell it properly,not so much the grammar.i know everyone dosen't know how to spell a word,but the common words like "your" and "are" usually knows how to be spelt.but it's no biggie really,i did see what you meant still.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 14, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> and it's o*k,i* wasn't offende*d.i* am aware of the ways of gramma*r,b*ut i am guilty that alot of the times i don't put a big emphasis on it when i feel it's not neede*d,i* did see where you were coming from though believe it or no_t,i_ was just saying i don't always go that route with the grammar thing.*my point was mainly how a person spells a word when they know how to spell it properly*,not so much the gramma*r.i* know everyone dosen't know how to spell a wor*d,but the common words like "your" and "are"* usually knows how to be spelt.but it's no biggie really,i did see what you meant still.





HeavyDuty24 said:


> can't convey my thoughts well? sorry but you don't know me well enough like that to make those assumption*s.b*ut whatever,everyone has *there* opinions and are entitled to them,no one's perfec*t.a*s long as my post are readable and someone can understand them,that is good enough for m*e.i*f someone dosen't like it that is *there* problem.



not that I go around validating everything Zowie says because I'm dating the girl, but I think this is what she was mentioning partially. There's no space or capitalization after punctuation. 

And I think this is the irony that people were pointing out. You mention people spelling things when they know how to spell them; you just used "there" incorrectly twice. It's their opinion, not there opinion. There opinion would be like you pointing to the road and saying "there, opinion! Go THERE!!" Like I said, not picking on anyone, just pointing out what I THINK she was trying to say. You can't nitpick about someone spelling something incorrectly when it happens all the time when you post. I think that was her point. 

Also, I think that there, they're and their are all common words and everyone knows the difference between them. Which is why I brought that up. As well and you're & your.

But as far as I'm concerned, you can nitpick about whatever the hell you want :-D


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 14, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Nobody likes mindless drones.



Some do, on both sides of the gender barrier. The idea of having someone who will look up to and agree with you no matter what tickles the fancies of some.

Granted, most of those are also egotistical polygamist assholes, but still...


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 15, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Some do, on both sides of the gender barrier. The idea of having someone who will look up to and agree with you no matter what tickles the fancies of some.
> 
> Granted, most of those are also egotistical polygamist assholes, but still...



Actually, the fault lies in the mindless drone allowing some wanna-be Dominant bully taking advantage of them. It's weakness. I don't waste my time on the weak.


----------



## Tad (Aug 15, 2011)

For me, I think the ultimate turn-off would be a lack of opinions, or even a lack of willingness to express opinions. But....being opinionated and not willing to see the other side of things would be very nearly as bad. (physical shit I could work my mind around to deal with, but basic personality stuff could make me just not want to do anything with the person)


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 15, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Actually, the fault lies in the mindless drone allowing some wanna-be Dominant bully taking advantage of them. It's weakness. I don't waste my time on the weak.



Okay, I'll accept that stance.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Aug 15, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Actually, the fault lies in the mindless drone allowing some wanna-be Dominant bully taking advantage of them. It's weakness. I don't waste my time on the weak.



This might be the hottest thing I've ever heard a woman say.


----------



## sco17 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cruelty to animals. There was a woman who I found quite attractive living next door to me until I saw how she treated her dogs. She would leave them outside regardless of the weather with barely enough food and water and only a tiny tatty kennel that wasn't big enough for them to move in. One day I caught her beating the female for getting out of the yard (which was her fault because she let the fence fall into disrepair) and the poor girl eventually died from being bred excessively. She went from being cute to the ugliest creature on earth immediately.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 16, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> This might be the hottest thing I've ever heard a woman say.



Hottest thing ever heard/read/said... "Hey big daddy, eat this here sanich while we bang!" Multiple orgasms...


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 16, 2011)

sco17 said:


> Cruelty to animals. There was a woman who I found quite attractive living next door to me until I saw how she treated her dogs. She would leave them outside regardless of the weather with barely enough food and water and only a tiny tatty kennel that wasn't big enough for them to move in. One day I caught her beating the female for getting out of the yard (which was her fault because she let the fence fall into disrepair) and the poor girl eventually died from being bred excessively. She went from being cute to the ugliest creature on earth immediately.



And you didn't try to do anything about it?


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 16, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> This might be the hottest thing I've ever heard a woman say.



Wait until you hear my Dutch accent.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Aug 16, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Wait until you hear my Dutch accent.



I must hear this.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 24, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> not that I go around validating everything Zowie says because I'm dating the girl, but I think this is what she was mentioning partially. There's no space or capitalization after punctuation.
> 
> And I think this is the irony that people were pointing out. You mention people spelling things when they know how to spell them; you just used "there" incorrectly twice. It's their opinion, not there opinion. There opinion would be like you pointing to the road and saying "there, opinion! Go THERE!!" Like I said, not picking on anyone, just pointing out what I THINK she was trying to say. You can't nitpick about someone spelling something incorrectly when it happens all the time when you post. I think that was her point.
> 
> ...


 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Melian (Aug 24, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Just sayin'.



wuts ur problem surly??/?u dont think i sound smart wen i right like this well theirs nothing rong wit it


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 24, 2011)

Melian said:


> wuts ur problem surly??/?u dont think i sound smart wen i right like this well theirs nothing rong wit it


 
ijUsTCAnthaNdLeit!:|&&


----------



## Zowie (Aug 24, 2011)

Melian said:


> wuts ur problem surly??/?u dont think i sound smart wen i right like this well theirs nothing rong wit it





Surlysomething said:


> ijUsTCAnthaNdLeit!:|&&



Let's all get married. I love you two.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 24, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Let's all get married. I love you two.


 

You know Hozay's head is going to explode thinking about that, right?


----------



## MrBob (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, but not the head you're on about! ;


----------



## Zowie (Aug 24, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> You know Hozay's head is going to explode thinking about that, right?



Hahaha, this is more canadian than he can handle.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 24, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Just sayin'.



You just made me totally paranoid and I thought you were saying I didn't know how to use the it's/its. And I reread my post to make sure. Now I see we agree, and I can feel my head swelling with the thought of three Canadian wives.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 24, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ... of three Canadian wives.



You complain that I disagree with you too much? Can you imagine three of us?


You'd be whipped.


----------



## x3jessy (Aug 24, 2011)

My biggest turn off is when guys try to sweet talk me via their genitals. For example, "Tell your vagina my dick says, 'Hello.'" My vagina cannot speak nor will it ever. Don't personify my body parts please it creeps me out...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 24, 2011)

Zowie said:


> You complain that I disagree with you too much? Can you imagine three of us?
> 
> 
> You'd be whipped.



But they love me!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 24, 2011)

Zowie said:


> You complain that I disagree with you too much? Can you imagine three of us?
> 
> 
> You'd be whipped.



Who says he'd mind that? = P


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 25, 2011)

I heard a vag talk once... It said queeeeef... JS


----------



## djudex (Aug 25, 2011)

x3jessy said:


> My biggest turn off is when guys try to sweet talk me via their genitals. For example, "Tell your vagina my dick says, 'Hello.'" My vagina cannot speak nor will it ever. Don't personify my body parts please it creeps me out...



Wtf? That's messed up....I mean if there was an echo effect or something I might be tempted.


"Hello-ello-ello-lo-o-o I am the mighty penis-enis-enis-nis-is-s"


----------



## Melian (Aug 25, 2011)

djudex said:


> Wtf? That's messed up....I mean if there was an echo effect or something I might be tempted.
> 
> 
> "Hello-ello-ello-lo-o-o I am the mighty penis-enis-enis-nis-is-s"



Yeah, really. What kind of guy personifies his junk and uses it to speak to women? 

"Excuse me, but my penis would love to buy you a drink and then drive himself into your entrails."


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 25, 2011)

Vagina: hello penis, how are you?

Penis: I'm fine. Just a bit of a cold -snerfsniff-

Mangina: I'm crazy! Woohoo! So crazy! -prances around-

Kind of an odd line of conversation that would be -shudders-


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 25, 2011)

Melian said:


> Yeah, really. What kind of guy personifies his junk and uses it to speak to women?
> 
> "Excuse me, but my penis would love to buy you a drink and then drive himself into your entrails."



I'm pretty sure this is the first conversation you and I ever had.


----------



## Melian (Aug 25, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the first conversation you and I ever had.



I thought the first conversation was when I asked you to send me naked pics (hey, you were publicly offering!).


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 25, 2011)

Melian said:


> I thought the first conversation was when I asked you to send me naked pics (hey, you were publicly offering!).



I stand corrected. That was our first conversation. You took my dims cherry.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Aug 25, 2011)

You guys are awesome, I kept laughing so much when I was reading the posts. I should come here more often. But back on topic, biggest turn off is BO; I mean you can be gorgeously fat but don't forget what a shower is. Louses, paracites, players, guys who think they're hot shit and don't care otherwise. Lack of intelligence in the most basic of things, like how hard is it really to pay attention to something like the going through a Self-Checkout at Wal-Mart? I know, I could write volumes on stupid people I see at Wal-Mart, I work there, I see it daily whenever I work. The Self-Checkouts are called such because you check YOURSELF out, it tells you what to do and yet you still can't read, listen or follow directions; the damn thing speaks to you. It's both men and women who do that. It's understandable if you're a senior citizen and are used to having a live person check your stuff out, that I forgive but not if you're my age. Or even pushing on a door that says PULL I mean really? :huh: Yeah there's more but can't think of any right now.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 25, 2011)

x3jessy said:


> My biggest turn off is when guys try to sweet talk me via their genitals. For example, "Tell your vagina my dick says, 'Hello.'" My vagina cannot speak nor will it ever. Don't personify my body parts please it creeps me out...



How about if a southern accent and colloquialisms were used? Maybe something like "Hey thar sugar britches,my lil red rooster shore would like to tell yore cooter howdy. It'd be obliged to pierce yore belly button there from the inside if'n ya like."

Would that be hotter?


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 25, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> How about if a southern accent and colloquialisms were used? Maybe something like "Hey thar sugar britches,my lil red rooster shore would like to tell yore cooter howdy. It'd be obliged to pierce yore belly button there from the inside if'n ya like."
> 
> Would that be hotter?


Personifiers of the world, UNITE! 
You have nothing to lose but Mr. Dignity!

-Rusty


----------



## Jess87 (Aug 26, 2011)

x3jessy said:


> My biggest turn off is when guys try to sweet talk me via their genitals. For example, "Tell your vagina my dick says, 'Hello.'" My vagina cannot speak nor will it ever. Don't personify my body parts please it creeps me out...



I hope one day to encounter this, because I have so many questions that need answered. I didn't know that was a thing. I don't meet nearly enough creepers. Lame. Anyway, this could also end up really great. Think of the euphemisms that would have to be brought in to keep the genital talk fresh. Or if his genitalia ever pick up an accent maybe he dresses it up accordingly. Maybe he has a whole line of hats for his junk. A fez would be cute.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 26, 2011)

I once drew a smiley face on mine...that's not weird....is it?


----------



## tigerlily (Aug 26, 2011)

Jess87 said:


> I hope one day to encounter this, because I have so many questions that need answered. I didn't know that was a thing. I don't meet nearly enough creepers. Lame. Anyway, this could also end up really great. Think of the euphemisms that would have to be brought in to keep the genital talk fresh. Or if his genitalia ever pick up an accent maybe he dresses it up accordingly. Maybe he has a whole line of hats for his junk. A fez would be cute.



Agreed. Think of the identities it could assume. Moroccan circa the 1930's, rebellious Turk during Attaturks rule, Orientalist, monkey, and my personal favourite, a shriner.


----------



## Jess87 (Aug 26, 2011)

I didn't even think much beyond the performing monkey opportunity. The jacket would be totally cute if worked in.

The shriner possibility is pretty good too. Although, I think it's something that's probably best pulled off by older guys.


----------



## Joe944 (Aug 27, 2011)

I am turned off by sheep.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 27, 2011)

Joe944 said:


> I am turned off by sheep.



Strike Wales off your travel destinations then


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 27, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Strike Wales off your travel destinations then



And Oklahoma as well. Jus' Sayin'

I mean the three biggest lies in Oklahoma are

1. I have insurance on my truck
2. Yes sugar, I won this buckle rodeoin' 
3. Honest officer, I was trying to help push that sheep back inside the fence


----------



## Joe944 (Aug 27, 2011)

I wasn't referring to the quadraped! Sheesh!


----------



## MrBob (Aug 27, 2011)

Joe944 said:


> I wasn't referring to the quadraped! Sheesh!



So you are turned on by actual sheep...just not people who blindly follow others....what ever floats your boat!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 27, 2011)

MrBob said:


> So you are turned on by actual sheep...just not people who blindly follow others....what ever floats your boat!



This just reminds me of this adorable song about 'fucking sheep'.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51MaoK9GbjY

"Ja schapen neuken, schapen neuken is zo fijn."

"Yes fucking sheep, yes fucking sheep, yes fucking a sheep is so nice."


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 28, 2011)

MrBob said:


> So you are turned on by actual sheep...just not people who blindly follow others....what ever floats your boat!


You think he's trying to pull the wool over our eyes?

Yeah, that joke was pretty lamb, but I had mutton to work with. 

-Rusty
(sheepish grin)


----------



## Mishty (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm Irish.
We love sheep.

Sheep Lovin' 


told ya sos


----------



## BigWheels (Aug 28, 2011)

PaperZombie said:


> Ghetto teeth. It's okay if you have a ghetto booty to match though.



What the hell are ghetto TEETH??:huh:


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 28, 2011)

BigWheels said:


> What the hell are ghetto TEETH??:huh:


----------



## BigWheels (Aug 28, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


>


:shocked:
Oh I think I'm gonna be sick... WTF??? OK, thats a gag pic, right? LOL... I think that is the MOST DISGUSTING THING I HAVE EVER SEEN... & my dislikes:

"Fussy eater" is a euphemism for "big pain in the ass".

And, of course, the funniest food: "kumquats". I don't even bring them home anymore. I sit there laughing and they go to waste.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 29, 2011)

Joe944 said:


> I am turned off by sheep.



"gotta big..fucking cotton boner"


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 1, 2011)

Anyone that doesnt like me


----------



## Deanna (Nov 5, 2011)

Lack of intelligence, and talking down to me to make himself feel better. Life is too short to waste on low IQs.

Drug use, smoking, and excessive drinking.

Guys that don't appreciate my natural beauty. I won't load on the makeup, perfume, and spend more than five minutes on my hair. If he thinks I need it, he must not be attracted to me.

D-bags that think because they go to the gym and have a tan that I should want to smother them with my naughty bits. I couldn't care less. Talk to me about one book you've read that school didn't require and you'll turn me on more.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Nov 5, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> I really don't enjoy heavy drug use, like cocaine and shit. bad stuff, picked up the pieces of too many people afterwards, so it tends to be a rather large turn off.



Amen to that! I don't mind a little casual here and there of harmless substances (cocaine is not harmless).


----------



## Fat Viking (Nov 5, 2011)

I get really sick of people that has to lie all the time, and people that need to point out how ugly they think everyone is. Also internet warriors that know everything.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 5, 2011)

People that don't use Cocaine. I mean, jeez people c'mon you know it makes you infinitely more interesting to everyone around you. If it didn't you wouldn't have so much to say and be the conversationalist that it helps you become, now would you?





































*****************Sarcasm Alert**********************
This was satirical in case any of you Literal Larry's and Lisa's take this as an actual turn-off.


----------



## NjBigBoi (Nov 5, 2011)

My biggest physical turn off's are definitely poor hygiene and this is gonna sound weird, but big feet. Women with big feet just weird me out, Im sorry they just do I cant help it! 

But other than those, infidelity, jealousy and being overly clingy.


----------



## Melian (Nov 5, 2011)

NjBigBoi said:


> My biggest physical turn off's are definitely poor hygiene and this is gonna sound weird, but big feet. Women with big feet just weird me out, Im sorry they just do I cant help it!



What counts as "big?" Are we talking size 12's on a 5ft tall woman, or are size 9.5's on a 5'10" woman entering into scary-big territory?

*has big feet...probably...*


----------



## Shosho (Nov 5, 2011)

Big turn offs for me are poor hygiene , too much body hair and if you are really religious. Because I don't really get along well with religious people..
But I think all of these are mentioned before, haha


----------



## NjBigBoi (Nov 5, 2011)

Melian said:


> What counts as "big?" Are we talking size 12's on a 5ft tall woman, or are size 9.5's on a 5'10" woman entering into scary-big territory?
> 
> *has big feet...probably...*



I mean, obviously if a woman is 5'10", naturally she's gonna have bigger feet, I mean i dont expect a 6' tall woman to wear size 7 shoes lol so I'd say anything bigger than a size 10/10.5 on a tall woman and anything bigger than a 8/8.5 a short woman. 

I mean i not trying to sound douchey or like shallow but feet, in general, disgust me so when a woman has big feet its just a turn off for me. Idk, maybe there is a psychological explanation for this, probably something that dates back to my childhood lmao

And aww Im sure you have lovely feet  dont be so self conscious haha


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 5, 2011)

Well bad hygiene, for one; I'm a girl that likes to keep clean and smell great and that is a big thing for me. Also, I can't stand lazy lovers who expect me to do all the work in bed. I don't like people who are not passionate. I hate willful ignorance, shallowness and 'bitchassness'. I despise apathy. I'm a typical Cancerian/INFP/ISFP, and we tend to have mood swings (but we are mostly good-natured, lol), a man that I love has to deal with that. 

I do love passionate, dominant men.



NjBigBoi said:


> I mean, obviously if a woman is 5'10", naturally she's gonna have bigger feet, I mean i dont expect a 6' tall woman to wear size 7 shoes lol so I'd say anything bigger than a size 10/10.5 on a tall woman and anything bigger than a 8/8.5 a short woman.
> 
> I mean i not trying to sound douchey or like shallow but feet, in general, disgust me so when a woman has big feet its just a turn off for me. Idk, maybe there is a psychological explanation for this, probably something that dates back to my childhood lmao
> 
> And aww Im sure you have lovely feet  dont be so self conscious haha




Not really offended, but I'm 5'6 (don't know if that is short or tall to you) and wear a size 9 or 10 depending on the type of shoe. I don't consider my feet big, at least they don't look big compared to the rest of me.


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 5, 2011)

Woman that fart and pull the covers over your head when youre in bed.... Big Turn off...Jus sayin


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 5, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> ......I despise apathy.....



I'd be so with you on this one if I could just get motivated enough to formulate an opinion either way on it.


----------



## Melian (Nov 5, 2011)

NjBigBoi said:


> I mean, obviously if a woman is 5'10", naturally she's gonna have bigger feet, I mean i dont expect a 6' tall woman to wear size 7 shoes lol so I'd say anything bigger than a size 10/10.5 on a tall woman and anything bigger than a 8/8.5 a short woman.
> 
> I mean i not trying to sound douchey or like shallow but feet, in general, disgust me so when a woman has big feet its just a turn off for me. Idk, maybe there is a psychological explanation for this, probably something that dates back to my childhood lmao
> 
> And aww Im sure you have lovely feet  dont be so self conscious haha



Oh no, I actually have disgusting feet, haha. As you've probably guessed, I'm the latter scenario, bordering on the size 10, but I somehow manage to cut my feet up terribly in every pair of shoes I've ever owned, so they're scarred and awful on top of being big!

And don't worry about sounding douchey about this - you don't. I just found it to be a kind of intriguing and unusual turn-off, and wanted to hear details. 

Maybe a big-footed woman stepped on your balls when you were an infant, thus damaging you emotionally


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 5, 2011)

KingBoo said:


> Anyone that doesnt like me



LOL! I feel the same way!


----------



## NjBigBoi (Nov 5, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> Not really offended, but I'm 5'6 (don't know if that is short or tall to you) and wear a size 9 or 10 depending on the type of shoe. I don't consider my feet big, at least they don't look big compared to the rest of me.



I'd say youre of average height so i guess a size 9 is like borderline but then again i guess it also depends on a woman's figure not just her height so it would be how big her feet look in comparison to her body. Like for example Paris Hilton is like 5'11" but skinny as shit and she wears size 11/12 shoes and she looks like she has snowboards for feet lmao



Melian said:


> Oh no, I actually have disgusting feet, haha. As you've probably guessed, I'm the latter scenario, bordering on the size 10, but I somehow manage to cut my feet up terribly in every pair of shoes I've ever owned, so they're scarred and awful on top of being big!
> 
> And don't worry about sounding douchey about this - you don't. I just found it to be a kind of intriguing and unusual turn-off, and wanted to hear details.
> 
> Maybe a big-footed woman stepped on your balls when you were an infant, thus damaging you emotionally




Well then you just make the cut lol size 9.5/10 on a woman of your height is fine and I know what your talkin about, I had a few pairs of gorgeous dress shoes that I wore regardless of how bad they fucked up my feet lol but eventually I couldnt take that shit anymore!haha sometimes you just gotta sacrifice pain for good lookin shoes 

And lmao that is quite possible, it was a brilliant diagnoses on your part, you should seriously consider making a career switch into the psychiatric field


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

I think i've seen that before... on steackandcheese back in the day. 

Big-footed ball stomping of course.


----------



## Rebel (Nov 5, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Body hair: I don't mind a bit of body hair because you're a guy after all. Hair on the arms or a bit on the chest is not too bad. It's kinda adds to the manly and rough look. But, endearing as Chewbacca is, I really don't like a man that's too hairy.



I am a very hairy guy, and I absolutely agree with your right to not like very hairy guys. I would also like to thank you for helping to dispell the absurd rumor that women are above being turned off by a purely physical trait that is beyond a person's control. Women have every right to have preferences which are entirely based upon their own personally determined "Icky Factor".

But to add my own answer to the original question here, I am also turned off by poor hygiene, a lack of confidence, and stupidity.

And to that list, I must agree with the beautiful and talented Lamia in that I will not be turned on by any woman who uses me as a human shield, even though I am a large, thick, and slow moving (therefore logical) choice for that task.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 5, 2011)

Rebel said:


> I am a very hairy guy, and I absolutely agree with your right to not like very hairy guys. I would also like to thank you for helping to dispell the absurd rumor that women are above being turned off by a purely physical trait that is beyond a person's control. Women have every right to have preferences which are entirely based upon their own personally determined "Icky Factor".



Hairy men totally do it for me. It's so masculine, so the opposite of my smooth skin.

I cannot think of any uncontrollable physical trait that would turn me off if I have chemistry with someone. I am all about freckles, pale skin, unusual sounding voices and accents, don't care about height. I _prefer_ fat guys but if the mental stimulation is there I can want a thin/average/buff guy as fiercely.


----------



## lovelocs (Nov 5, 2011)

I like hairy men. I especially like pulling out the odd hair when he says something stupid, or is dozing off after sex.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> I like hairy men. I especially like pulling out the odd hair when he says something stupid, or is dozing off after sex.



OMG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 5, 2011)

I hate when people are late.....I'm an extremely punctual person and it absolutely drives me insane when people show up late to things.


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 5, 2011)

savethemurlocs11 said:


> I hate when people are late.....I'm an extremely punctual person and it absolutely drives me insane when people show up late to things.



OK, I have to agree... I cant stand that either...


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 6, 2011)

su3liminal said:


> OK, I have to agree... I cant stand that either...



See I'm fine if they at least let me know they are going to be late beforehand. I absolutely cannot stand waiting for a friend in front of a venue though and then they offer a sorry "oh, I was in traffic, but didnt think to call you and let you know id be thirty minutes late....."

lol


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 6, 2011)

Fat Viking said:


> I get really sick of people that has to lie all the time, and people that need to point out how ugly they think everyone is. Also internet warriors that know everything.



Good thing we don't have any internet warriors on this board.....


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 6, 2011)

FEET. I hate feet. I mean, I'm glad I have them, but they are just gross.


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 6, 2011)

savethemurlocs11 said:


> See I'm fine if they at least let me know they are going to be late beforehand. I absolutely cannot stand waiting for a friend in front of a venue though and then they offer a sorry "oh, I was in traffic, but didnt think to call you and let you know id be thirty minutes late....."
> 
> lol



Im with you lol... My best friend is the worst... When we are gonna meet somewhere, I always tell him an hour earlier than I really wanna meet so hes somewhat on time...


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 6, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> FEET. I hate feet. I mean, I'm glad I have them, but they are just gross.



Agree with you there lol


----------



## biglynch (Nov 6, 2011)

people who butt in to the middle of your sentence when you are answering *their* question. Instant turn off


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 6, 2011)

su3liminal said:


> Im with you lol... My best friend is the worst... When we are gonna meet somewhere, I always tell him an hour earlier than I really wanna meet so hes somewhat on time...



My best friend is the same way! He's always running late. It's just to be expected. lol


----------



## Deanna (Nov 6, 2011)

People who talk and talk about themselves, then when I try to inject something about myself, they act like they don't care or get reminded about yet another story that they think will fascinate me.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 6, 2011)

biglynch said:


> people who butt in to the middle of your sentence when you are answering *their* question. Instant turn off



Oh my god yes. I fucking HATE that.

My biggest turn off has to be people who are manipulative, whingey and have a "why me?!" attitude towards everything. People who want to be saved from themselves and can't lift a finger to help anyone else.

Dipshits and douchebags.


----------



## biglynch (Nov 6, 2011)

hells yeah,also 2 years i have listened to people moan about how bad work is yet when the chance to go work at a better venue on more money pops up they wont travel or cant be bothered to apply for a job.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 6, 2011)

People who think trans girls are actually guys, or who obsess over pre-op bits *twitch* (yes I know this isn't really bhm/ffa related but I'm an ffa so WHATEVAH xD)


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Nov 6, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> People who think trans girls are actually guys, or who obsess over pre-op bits *twitch* (yes I know this isn't really bhm/ffa related but I'm an ffa so WHATEVAH xD)



lol, they ARE actually guys, and what straight guy wouldn't have a problem with pre-op bits, or post-op bits for that matter?


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 6, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> lol, they ARE actually guys, and what straight guy wouldn't have a problem with pre-op bits, or post-op bits for that matter?



Um, wow. Way to be an insensitive asshole. And no, we are NOT guys. 

And I've been with plenty of straight guys, and talked to many, many more, who have no problem whatsoever with my bits, whatever configuration they're in.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Nov 6, 2011)

Kind of difficult to replace that Y chromosome. 

(And I'm not including the few rare disorders that make one develop the incorrect sexual characteristics.)


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 6, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Kind of difficult to replace that Y chromosome.
> 
> (And I'm not including the few rare disorders that make one develop the incorrect sexual characteristics.)



A Y chromosome does not a man make.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 6, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> A Y chromosome does not a man make.




You realize that a lot of people talk in technicalities. _Most_ people don't have an understanding of the trans community yet. It's a learning curve.

I get confused a lot with it myself and at the same time find it interesting and sensitive. It's like you're basically saying you're everything all at once and it seems like if you feel like calling yourself a girl one day or you feel like calling yourself a guy the next, that's a-ok. It's easy to get mixed up. The average person has a hard time wrapping their head around it.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Nov 6, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> A Y chromosome does not a man make.



It kind of does. People can be whatever they want, do whatever they want and change whatever they want, that is their business. The exception being, no matter how hard they try, they can not change reality. I'm not discriminating against your choices in any way, but being mad at someone for saying a trans female is really a guy is ridiculous.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 6, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> It kind of does. People can be whatever they want, do whatever they want and change whatever they want, that is their business. The exception being, no matter how hard they try, they can not change reality. I'm not discriminating against your choices in any way, but being mad at someone for saying a trans female is really a guy is ridiculous.



The reality is that I am a girl. End of story. Can't deal with it? Not my problem.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 6, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> You realize that a lot of people talk in technicalities. _Most_ people don't have an understanding of the trans community yet. It's a learning curve.
> 
> I get confused a lot with it myself and at the same time find it interesting and sensitive. It's like you're basically saying you're everything all at once and it seems like if you feel like calling yourself a girl one day or you feel like calling yourself a guy the next, that's a-ok. It's easy to get mixed up. The average person has a hard time wrapping their head around it.



I do understand that some people have trouble wrapping their brains around it, but that's not my problem. I've got enough problems of my own without trying to educate bigots, and I shouldn't have to apologize to someone who is transphobic any more than a black person should have to apologize to a racist. -_-

(though what you're talking about sounds more like gender fluidity/genderqueer, not transsexuality)


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 6, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> I do understand that some people have trouble wrapping their brains around it, but that's not my problem. I've got enough problems of my own without trying to educate bigots, and I shouldn't have to apologize to someone who is transphobic any more than a black person should have to apologize to a racist. -_-
> 
> (though what you're talking about sounds more like gender fluidity/genderqueer, not transsexuality)




Wow. Way to be insensitive.  It works both ways. And most groups have had to fight to be understood for a long time. If you think you're not going to have to educate people on your choices, you're in for a long, confusing and painful ride. People aren't bigots about this either. They're mainly confused. You need to knock that chip off your shoulder.


----------



## appleleafer (Nov 6, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> It kind of does. People can be whatever they want, do whatever they want and change whatever they want, that is their business. The exception being, no matter how hard they try, they can not change reality. I'm not discriminating against your choices in any way, but being mad at someone for saying a trans female is really a guy is ridiculous.



I would encourage you to look into the difference between sex and gender.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 6, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Wow. Way to be insensitive.  It works both ways. And most groups have had to fight to be understood for a long time. If you think you're not going to have to educate people on your choices, you're in for a long, confusing and painful ride. People aren't bigots about this either. They're mainly confused. You need to knock that chip off your shoulder.



I'm actually a lot more sensitive about it than most of my trans acquaintances, and have no problem with educating people who are merely confused or ignorant. But I've dealt with enough people to know the difference between someone who is ignorant through lack of education or experience and someone who is willfully ignorant or hateful.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 6, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> I'm actually a lot more sensitive about it than most of my trans acquaintances, and have no problem with educating people who are merely confused or ignorant. But I've dealt with enough people to know the difference between someone who is ignorant through lack of education or experience and someone who is willfully ignorant or hateful.




Oh, for sure. I totally agree with that. There are SO MANY close minded people out there. I think trans is one of the last frontiers for sure. Hell, your country only has a handful of States that have ok'd gay marriage and how long has that taken?

I'm thankful every day that I live in Canada.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 6, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Oh, for sure. I totally agree with that. There are SO MANY close minded people out there. I think trans is one of the last frontiers for sure. Hell, your country only has a handful of States that have ok'd gay marriage and how long has that taken?
> 
> I'm thankful every day that I live in Canada.



Yeah, for seriously. We're still officially discriminated against in many places, and unofficially in a whole lot more. The county that I live in protects gender identity, but I still lost two jobs over it in the past year and a half - they just made up excuses for firing me.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 6, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> Yeah, for seriously. We're still officially discriminated against in many places, and unofficially in a whole lot more. The county that I live in protects gender identity, but I still lost two jobs over it in the past year and a half - they just made up excuses for firing me.



Yeah, that's horrifying.

I worked with (not for) a company that openly supported a trans woman and had sensitivity classes and such. It was really quite amazing as it was at least 15 years ago. I think we even have a police officer here who is openly trans.

The only thing that sets it back here is the amount of immigration we have and the amount of religion that brings with it. It's like a new set of people that want to change the rules that we fought for in this country. It's kind of scary to think we might step back because of it.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 6, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Yeah, that's horrifying.
> 
> I worked with (not for) a company that openly supported a trans woman and had sensitivity classes and such. It was really quite amazing as it was at least 15 years ago. I think we even have a police officer here who is openly trans.
> 
> The only thing that sets it back here is the amount of immigration we have and the amount of religion that brings with it. It's like a new set of people that want to change the rules that we fought for in this country. It's kind of scary to think we might step back because of it.



If I had marketable job skills, I'd totes move to Canada... the fact that the NHS covers trans stuff is just icing on the caek.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 6, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> If I had marketable job skills, I'd totes move to Canada... the fact that the NHS covers trans stuff is just icing on the caek.




It has it's advantages.  You guys have more flavours of ice cream though.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Nov 6, 2011)

Biggest turn off hmmm...

Well I dislike short hair on females unless they are uber sexy gothic ladies.
Attention seekers
Girly girls
Justin Bieber 
No offence to the norms but I really get turned off by non alternative people xD


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmm...these are gonna be kinda intimacy-specific, but oh well.

*Non-gentle touching* during cuddles or sex. Like, impulsive, semi-ticklish kinds of touch. I'm ticklish and weird about touch, and thought there was something literally wrong with me until I was with someone who used a gentle-but-firm way of touching me and OH MY GOD I was so happy.

*Bad Breath*. Dur.

*Lack of participation*! Touch me! Kiss me! Take charge of things sometimes! Talk to me! Let your hands walk over my body and let your mouth talk about what you see and feel! At the very least try doing to me what I do to you!

On a similar note, *sex is so much more* than just genitals and mouths. It's more than just two bodies. Engage ME, mind and heart and soul!


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 6, 2011)

when folks are real dogmatic about anything. I mean, I like it if someone's opinionated and assertive about that. I can get past some arrogance. But, for me, the unexamained life is not worth living.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 6, 2011)

MillyLittleMonster said:


> Biggest turn off hmmm...
> 
> Well I dislike short hair on females unless they are uber sexy gothic ladies.
> Attention seekers
> ...



Yet you love my dorky self XD


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 7, 2011)

MillyLittleMonster said:


> Biggest turn off hmmm...
> 
> No offence to the norms but I really get turned off by non alternative people xD



What classes as "Alternative" these days anyway?


----------



## Melian (Nov 7, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> What classes as "Alternative" these days anyway?



IMO, if you're not into mainstream fashion and music, you are "alternative."

Yet so many alternative people are the most narcissistic, condescending, sleazy twats, who epitomize the term "poseur" within their own subcultures. Yeah...can you tell that I'm getting pretty sick of people, in general?


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 7, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Wait until you hear my Dutch accent.



I love it when ladies go down in the guttoral!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 7, 2011)

I am dumbfounded by the number of people who are having problems with hygiene in their partners. This is something I encountered growing up in the 1970's, but not since. 

By the way, the 70's were a rank decade from the hippie communes to the overheated disco dance floors. Just be glad there is no "smell track" to accompany That 70's Show!

Of course, if everyone but me thinks that everyone else is stinky then it just might be ME who's the stinky one! Yikes!
I do go fragrance free in deference to the asthmatics around me.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 7, 2011)

Melian said:


> IMO, if you're not into mainstream fashion and music, you are "alternative."
> 
> Yet so many alternative people are the most narcissistic, condescending, sleazy twats, who epitomize the term "poseur" within their own subcultures. Yeah...can you tell that I'm getting pretty sick of people, in general?



Ok, what's "mainstream music and fashion" these days? :blush:


----------



## Melian (Nov 7, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Ok, what's "mainstream music and fashion" these days? :blush:



Music = the shit that you hear blasting out of every storefront, everywhere you go.

Fashion = the stuff that is sold in 99% of clothing stores at a given time.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Nov 7, 2011)

Melian said:


> Music = the shit that you hear blasting out of every storefront, everywhere you go.
> 
> Fashion = the stuff that is sold in 99% of clothing stores at a given time.



Well said, I'm glad I don't conform to these xD

I never buy clothes from a shop I pretty much make my stuff. xD


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Nov 7, 2011)

Even non-conformist stuff is mainstream.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Nov 7, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Even non-conformist stuff is mainstream.



that made me think of this. 

http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/154495/goth-served


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Nov 7, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> that made me think of this.
> 
> http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/154495/goth-served



I was totally expecting someone to make a ref to that one xD


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 7, 2011)

People that say things are "mainstream." You know what's so mainstream? Thinking that you're not mainstream. There are just as many people listening to your non-conformist music and spending the same whole 3 days choosing your non-conformist outfit as listen to and wear more common stuff.

If you have to TRY to be an individual, you're not.

Also, this is not pointed toward anyone here....I posted something similar to this on FB months ago. It's a rant, plain and simple.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 7, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> I do understand that some people have trouble wrapping their brains around it, but that's not my problem. I've got enough problems of my own without trying to educate bigots, and I shouldn't have to apologize to someone who is transphobic any more than a black person should have to apologize to a racist. -_-
> 
> (though what you're talking about sounds more like gender fluidity/genderqueer, not transsexuality)



This is gonna go over like a fart in church but, here goes....to call him a bigot is unfair. He's speaking in technicalities and technically, he's right. You made a choice, technically speaking (as I don't understand the emotional and psychological need behind your decision), to have gender reassignment surgery. That's a world away from being born black. 

I don't think YOU should have to apologize, but HE shouldn't have to want you solely based on the fact that you have a vagina. Not all men are turned off by a transgender individual, but not all men should have to be turned on by it either.


----------



## appleleafer (Nov 7, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> This is gonna go over like a fart in church but, here goes....to call him a bigot is unfair. He's speaking in technicalities and technically, he's right. You made a choice, technically speaking (as I don't understand the emotional and psychological need behind your decision), to have gender reassignment surgery. That's a world away from being born black.



I'd respectfully encourage you then to perhaps spend a little time reading on the subject and seek to increase your understanding. There's a huge amount to be said for how increasing understanding even a little can massively reduce circumstances in which anyone is accused of bigotry. 

In my experience I do believe it is an error to see gender reassignment as a choice. Gender dysphoria/transsexuality is an internationally recognised medical condition whose ultimate treatment is gender reassignment surgery. More and more insurers are recognising that it is no more a choice to have the surgery than it would be for surgery for any other medical condition and they are covering it. Of course the vast majority are not, but that's a separate discussion of itself. 

I'm not seeking to contradict or counter anyone with my comments, simply trying to respectfully encourage understanding.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Nov 7, 2011)

appleleafer said:


> In my experience I do believe it is an error to see gender reassignment as a choice.



If you are born with a penis and you have it changed into a vagina, that is a choice. You have to pay a surgeon to perform an elaborate and complicated procedure to make this happen. Just feeling like they were born the wrong gender, does not spontaneously change their anatomy. It doesn't miraculously give them a uterus and ovaries and make them able to give birth. They choose to make the change. Should they be treated like any less of a person because they made that choice? No, But it is still a choice.


----------



## appleleafer (Nov 7, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> If you are born with a penis and you have it changed into a vagina, that is a choice. You have to pay a surgeon to perform an elaborate and complicated procedure to make this happen. Just feeling like they were born the wrong gender, does not spontaneously change their anatomy. It doesn't miraculously give them a uterus and ovaries and make them able to give birth. They choose to make the change. Should they be treated like any less of a person because they made that choice? No, But it is still a choice.



While I respect you expressing your opinion, trained and experienced professionals who work with trans-identified people on a day to day basis would disagree with you.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Nov 7, 2011)

appleleafer said:


> While I respect you expressing your opinion, trained and experienced professionals who work with trans-identified people on a day to day basis would disagree with you.



Then they are idiots.


----------



## appleleafer (Nov 7, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Then they are idiots.



I would suggest that their greater knowledge and experience of gender dysphoria and gender identity, along with the wealth of academic and medical work published on the subject runs counter to your assessment. 

Thank you for sharing your opinion and the insight it has offered.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Nov 7, 2011)

appleleafer said:


> I would suggest that their greater knowledge and experience of gender dysphoria and gender identity, along with the wealth of academic and medical work published on the subject runs counter to your assessment.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your opinion and the insight it has offered.



LOL, none of that work matters. It is not an opinion. You have to make a choice to go to a doctor and have him cut your dick off. It does not happen on its own.


----------



## appleleafer (Nov 7, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> LOL, none of that work matters. It is not an opinion. You have to make a choice to go to a doctor and have him cut your dick off. It does not happen on its own.



It certainly doesn't happen on its own, there are many obstacles that are placed in the way of a transsexual individual before they reach GRS. 

By the same token then is all surgery, for whatever reason, a choice?


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 7, 2011)

I would say that if you provide consent to a surgery, which is kind-of the norm here in America, then, yeah-it is "a choice."

Just as it would be "a choice" to forgo what are potentially life-prolonging treatments (chemotherapy, organ removals, etc..) in the event of a terminal illness. Even as much as we tend not to think in terms of it being a choice to do what we would other not consider not-doing.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 7, 2011)

MillyLittleMonster said:


> I never buy clothes from a shop I pretty much make my stuff. xD



That is a turn _on_. Hell, I can barely stitch buttons back on.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Nov 7, 2011)

appleleafer said:


> It certainly doesn't happen on its own, there are many obstacles that are placed in the way of a transsexual individual before they reach GRS.
> 
> By the same token then is all surgery, for whatever reason, a choice?



YES. It is always a choice.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh god, I just remembered another one of my biggest turn offs. Idiots who profess to know exactly what is what about a subject that they know nothing real about, and who refuse to actualy research said subject because they don't want to know. It's really frustrating to listen to people bluster about "the way things are" and refusing to recognize that they really only have thier own opinion and biases to back them up. 

It absolutely turns my stomach. Any person who doesn't take time to think about things from a different point of view, to educate themselves and form well founded ideas about them is not worth the time of day.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 8, 2011)

This sounds backward, but someone who seems perfect. It irks me. I love to embrace flaws but if there appear to be none that is the biggest flaw of all.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 8, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Oh god, I just remembered another one of my biggest turn offs. Idiots who profess to know exactly what is what about a subject that they know nothing real about, and who refuse to actualy research said subject because they don't want to know. It's really frustrating to listen to people bluster about "the way things are" and refusing to recognize that they really only have thier own opinion and biases to back them up.
> 
> It absolutely turns my stomach. Any person who doesn't take time to think about things from a different point of view, to educate themselves and form well founded ideas about them is not worth the time of day.



I actually agree with geo here. biologically speaking you're still a dude, a dude with a vag, but a dude nonetheless. ultimately i dont care whether or not it's a choice and i do agree that it should be protected like everything else i just think it's a definition thing. 

As for the "educating yourself" thing. I am allowed to have an opinion and share my opinion about everything and anything i want. what i dont have to do is educate myself about every single alternative lifestyle out there. this is your lifestyle, you are the minority, it is your job to educate me. will i listen? absolutely. i might not agree but i will respect your choice.

as for guys getting turned off by pre-op parts? i dont like penis. i don't care how great you are or how amazing looking, i dont like penis.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 8, 2011)

appleleafer said:


> I'd respectfully encourage you then to perhaps spend a little time reading on the subject and seek to increase your understanding. There's a huge amount to be said for how increasing understanding even a little can massively reduce circumstances in which anyone is accused of bigotry.
> 
> In my experience I do believe it is an error to see gender reassignment as a choice. Gender dysphoria/transsexuality is an internationally recognised medical condition whose ultimate treatment is gender reassignment surgery. More and more insurers are recognising that it is no more a choice to have the surgery than it would be for surgery for any other medical condition and they are covering it. Of course the vast majority are not, but that's a separate discussion of itself.
> 
> I'm not seeking to contradict or counter anyone with my comments, simply trying to respectfully encourage understanding.



Respectfully encourage understanding of what? Surgery is ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS a choice. To suggest that I have no understanding of individuals that have had gender reassignment surgery is absolutely asinine. You have no idea who I am, what I do or who I know. 

I had gastric bypass 11 years ago. You know what? It was a choice. To treat the medical condition of obesity. People still don't widely accept it and it sure doesn't make me one of the cool kids on the block. That's ok, but it was still my choice.


----------



## Tad (Nov 8, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Oh god, I just remembered another one of my biggest turn offs. Idiots who profess to know exactly what is what about a subject that they know nothing real about, and who refuse to actualy research said subject because they don't want to know. It's really frustrating to listen to people bluster about "the way things are" and refusing to recognize that they really only have thier own opinion and biases to back them up.
> 
> It absolutely turns my stomach. Any person who doesn't take time to think about things from a different point of view, to educate themselves and form well founded ideas about them is not worth the time of day.



This, absolutely this ^^^^^


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 8, 2011)

While I agree educating oneself is generally a good thing, unless a surgeon jumps out from behind a tree while you're at a nudist colony and slices your penis off..... it's still an ACTUAL CHOICE.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh yeah hahahahha you know what else turns me the fuck off? People that want me to "educate" myself. Why do I have to be "educated?" If I let you live your life, don't fuck with you, don't discriminate against you, call you names...etc. why do I have to be "educated" on your choices/beliefs/lifestyle...whatever? Do you want me to "educate" you on why it's awesome to be white, middle class, heterosexual, hot, blond, blue eyed, have perfectly straight teeth, be a single mom, divorced, depressed, anxious, an insomniac and love cheez its? Didn't think so. We don't need to be educated....we need to learn to co-exist and not fuck with each other. The End.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 8, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Oh yeah hahahahha you know what else turns me the fuck off? People that want me to "educate" myself. Why do I have to be "educated?" If I let you live your life, don't fuck with you, don't discriminate against you, call you names...etc. why do I have to be "educated" on your choices/beliefs/lifestyle...whatever? Do you want me to "educate" you on why it's awesome to be white, middle class, heterosexual, hot, blond, blue eyed, have perfectly straight teeth, be a single mom, divorced, depressed, anxious, an insomniac and love cheez its? Didn't think so. We don't need to be educated....we need to learn to co-exist and not fuck with each other. The End.


 
Hell yes! :bow:


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 8, 2011)

People who coincide 'fat' with 'ugly' or 'plain' and 'skinny' with 'hot'. That's all bullshit to me. As if a fat girl or guy can't be a hottie. Pfft, please! 

Guys that message me with pictures of their d*cks, you think that noodle turns me on? Pfft, please! I am turned on by your mind, not what is between your legs! If you have my mind, the ass will follow.


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 8, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Respectfully encourage understanding of what? Surgery is ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS a choice. To suggest that I have no understanding of individuals that have had gender reassignment surgery is absolutely asinine. You have no idea who I am, what I do or who I know.
> 
> I had gastric bypass 11 years ago. You know what? It was a choice. To treat the medical condition of obesity. People still don't widely accept it and it sure doesn't make me one of the cool kids on the block. That's ok, but it was still my choice.



I support your choice to be black. You go sister.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Nov 8, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> While I agree educating oneself is generally a good thing, unless a surgeon jumps out from behind a tree while you're at a nudist colony and slices your penis off..... it's still an ACTUAL CHOICE.



I would pay to see this, accompanied by a tattooed midget chasing everyone around with a flogger or something.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 8, 2011)

I dislike when people shove political views in your face......especially when they have their facts wrong/don't know what they're talking about.

Sorry, had to post.....somewhat relevant considering it was voting day here XD


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 8, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Oh god, I just remembered another one of my biggest turn offs. Idiots who profess to know exactly what is what about a subject that they know nothing real about, and who refuse to actualy research said subject because they don't want to know. It's really frustrating to listen to people bluster about "the way things are" and refusing to recognize that they really only have thier own opinion and biases to back them up.
> 
> It absolutely turns my stomach. Any person who doesn't take time to think about things from a different point of view, to educate themselves and form well founded ideas about them is not worth the time of day.



I was so happy to see this amid all the ignorance and hate. :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 8, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> I was so happy to see this amid all the ignorance and hate. :wubu:


 

I'm still confused about how you view the opinions on here as ignorance and hate.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 8, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> I was so happy to see this amid all the ignorance and hate. :wubu:



I have stayed out of this so far, but can't any longer.

Why do disagreements have to be considered ignorant and hateful? I haven't read anything that points to hate.


----------



## Tad (Nov 8, 2011)

Deanna said:


> I have stayed out of this so far, but can't any longer.
> 
> Why do disagreements have to be considered ignorant and hateful? I haven't read anything that points to hate.



Denying that someone's self-identify is valid? I'd call that hateful, it strikes at the very core of how someone sees themself.

This isn't a very good comparison, but imagine if someone came in here and politely said "Don't you see that there can't be any such thing as a BHM? If you choose to be fat it femininizes you, that is obvious--just look at the softness and roundness, the tits, all of that stuff is feminine. Handsome implies looking masculine, and obviously so does man. So you can't be big and handsome, and being big kind of un-mans you. If you want to call them 'cute fat sissies' that would be fine, but you really can't what would be a guy a BHM, it is inherently illogical."

That they say it politely and couch in logic would not make it any less hateful, IMO.

And so with all aspects of gender identity.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 8, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> People who coincide 'fat' with 'ugly' or 'plain' and 'skinny' with 'hot'. That's all bullshit to me. As if a fat girl or guy can't be a hottie. Pfft, please!



Oh god yes. 



happyface83 said:


> Guys that message me with pictures of their d*cks, you think that noodle turns me on? Pfft, please! I am turned on by your mind, not what is between your legs! If you have my mind, the ass will follow.



This happens on Fetlife all the time. Total douchebags. A coherently written message, brilliant conversation to follow, and a *smile* go further.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 8, 2011)

Tad said:


> Denying that someone's self-identify is valid? I'd call that hateful, it strikes at the very core of how someone sees themself.
> 
> This isn't a very good comparison, but imagine if someone came in here and politely said "Don't you see that there can't be any such thing as a BHM? If you choose to be fat it femininizes you, that is obvious--just look at the softness and roundness, the tits, all of that stuff is feminine. Handsome implies looking masculine, and obviously so does man. So you can't be big and handsome, and being big kind of un-mans you. If you want to call them 'cute fat sissies' that would be fine, but you really can't what would be a guy a BHM, it is inherently illogical."
> 
> ...



Yeah, pretty much. The majority of posters in the past couple pages have attempted to inform me that I am not actually what I am, and that it is delusional of me to believe otherwise. That's one of the major ingredients of discrimination.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 8, 2011)

Tad said:


> Denying that someone's self-identify is valid? I'd call that hateful, it strikes at the very core of how someone sees themself.
> 
> This isn't a very good comparison, but imagine if someone came in here and politely said "Don't you see that there can't be any such thing as a BHM? If you choose to be fat it femininizes you, that is obvious--just look at the softness and roundness, the tits, all of that stuff is feminine. Handsome implies looking masculine, and obviously so does man. So you can't be big and handsome, and being big kind of un-mans you. If you want to call them 'cute fat sissies' that would be fine, but you really can't what would be a guy a BHM, it is inherently illogical."



I don't get the impression anyone is saying her self-identity is not valid. There are no perceived emotions. Alicia brought in emotion by calling Geodetic an asshole. The opposite opinions are pragmatic, looking at it in black and white: a Y chromosome is a Y chromosome is a Y chromosome. A penis when inverted is still a penis. That's _nature_. This world is not always black and white however and I agree that sex and gender are not the same thing.

I don't find your BHM analogy offensive at all (or if you wanted to switch it to BBW). I don't agree with it, but to call it hateful is to be way too sensitive to opposing views.

This is the Libertarian in me. I am not fond of political correctness and walking on eggshells to prevent offending people.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 8, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> I was so happy to see this amid all the ignorance and hate. :wubu:



There's no ignorance or hate here at all.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 8, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> There's no ignorance or hate here at all.



Do you tell that to all minorities when they're discriminated against and talked down to?


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 8, 2011)

Deanna said:


> This is the Libertarian in me. I am not fond of political correctness and walking on eggshells to prevent offending people.



^ This. People need to think more like this, debates would probably get further.




JenFromOC said:


> People that say things are "mainstream." You know what's so mainstream? Thinking that you're not mainstream. There are just as many people listening to your non-conformist music and spending the same whole 3 days choosing your non-conformist outfit as listen to and wear more common stuff.
> 
> If you have to TRY to be an individual, you're not.
> 
> Also, this is not pointed toward anyone here....I posted something similar to this on FB months ago. It's a rant, plain and simple.



And on a completely different note: I wish I could rep this. But I gotta spread it around. 

You're like the third person whose said something worth repping that I haven't been able to. :doh:

____________________________

As for the whole... transgender debate. I'm just gonna throw in my modest and uneducated opinion.

I think both sides are saying something similar. The side that says the surgery is a choice... is right about that. The surgery is a choice. 

BUT: the underlying _need_ to have the surgery *is not* a choice. 

Most transgender people are literally born in the wrong body. The surgery itself might be a "choice" to improve their quality of life. But the fact that they need to change their gender to improve that quality of life... *is not* a choice. It's something they were born with. 
It's like being born with a disorder, in a sense. There's something not right about your condition (born as the wrong gender, in this case) - so you make the effort to change it and _make it right_. 
So, yes, it is a choice to change (as others have said). But how can you argue that the choice to get treatment is wrong?


Hopefully that makes some mild sense. I mean sure, I don't know any transgender people... but after doing basic reading about it in the past and listening to the opinions of both sides, it's the opinion I've formed. I'd like to hope it's accurate.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 8, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> Do you tell that to all minorities when they're discriminated against and talked down to?



Nobody in this thread is discriminating against you, you're reaching here. Only thing that has been posted is facts. Nobody has came out and claimed it's wrong and you're wrong because of it. Not one person. It was your choice to have the surgery. I respect your choice on having the surgery though. Good for you for doing what you feel is right. But to claim people are discriminating against you is a little wrong imo.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 8, 2011)

Exactly. Having any medical procedure is a choice. But I didn't choose to be born trans, the same as people born with any other disorder don't choose to. 



MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> As for the whole... transgender debate. I'm just gonna throw in my modest and uneducated opinion.
> 
> I think both sides are saying something similar. The side that says the surgery is a choice... is right about that. The surgery is a choice.
> 
> ...






Lil BigginZ said:


> Nobody in this thread is discriminating against you, you're reaching here. Only thing that has been posted is facts. Nobody has came out and claimed it's wrong and you're wrong because of it. Not one person. It was your choice to have the surgery. I respect your choice on having the surgery though. Good for you for doing what you feel is right. But to claim people are discriminating against you is a little wrong imo.



Some of the things that people have posted as 'facts' (such as that I am and will always be male) are not actually factual and do nothing but cause pain. At least one person has said that no straight man could ever be attracted to me. If that's not discrimination I'll eat my cat.

(beeteedubs - the only surgery I've ever had in my life is wisdom teeth extraction. I haven't had 'the surgery' yet because uneducated morons who work at insurance companies think that being trans is a choice, and classify it as elective. Not that I could afford insurance anyway, being that I'm unemployed because my last employer thought that being trans is a choice, and an immoral one at that.)


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 8, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> Exactly. Having any medical procedure is a choice. But I didn't choose to be born trans, the same as people born with any other disorder don't choose to.



Yes! It's good to know I'm not woefully misguided on the subject.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 8, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> Yeah, pretty much. The majority of posters in the past couple pages have attempted to inform me that I am not actually what I am, and that it is delusional of me to believe otherwise. That's one of the major ingredients of discrimination.



it's awesome that you have a strong self identity but holy fuck. if i feel like i was born a bird i dont expect to stroll in and have everyone throw seed at me. you are entitled to feel however you want until you decide to attack people for disagreeing with you. 

i'm starting to think that those jobs you lost had nothing to do with you being transgendered and everything to do with your personal crusade to demonize everyone with a differing opinion.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 8, 2011)

btw, i'm transspecied. i was born a bird. everyone give me seed and only talk to me in tweets. if anyone has anything else to say you are a bigot.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 8, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> Some of the things that people have posted as 'facts' (such as that I am and will always be male) are not actually factual and do nothing but cause pain. At least one person has said that no straight man could ever be attracted to me. If that's not discrimination I'll eat my cat.



I'm sorry but on technical terms you are a male. And if you have been having relationships with "straight" males. Then those "straight" males are not straight but they are bi sexual. Am I wrong for thinking that? I'm not educated in this but you're technically a male with a vagina and you get with another male, that's bi sexual sex right? Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 8, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> it's awesome that you have a strong self identity but holy fuck. if i feel like i was born a bird i dont expect to stroll in and have everyone throw seed at me. you are entitled to feel however you want until you decide to attack people for disagreeing with you.
> 
> i'm starting to think that those jobs you lost had nothing to do with you being transgendered and everything to do with your personal crusade to demonize everyone with a differing opinion.



I'm not the one who makes being transgendered an issue. My most recent employer had me as an employee for 7 months before they found out and subsequently fired me. Before that point they went out of their way to praise me and my work, and I went out of my way not to make waves.

I'm certainly not trying to demonize anyone. I am simply defending myself from those who are attempting to deny my right to exist.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 8, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> I'm sorry but on technical terms you are a male. And if you have been having relationships with "straight" males. Then those "straight" males are not straight but they are bi sexual. Am I wrong for thinking that? I'm not educated in this but you're technically a male with a vagina and you get with another male, that's bi sexual sex right? Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.



Technically, I am a transgendered female. Wanna see my driver's license? It's got a nice big F in the top right corner. It may be that some of my previous boyfriends and hookups have been bisexual, but when I was with them they were heterosexual relationships, as man + woman = het.

And also technically, I'm a female with a penis, and if I get with another female that's lesbianism. Trust me, you don't want to be the one trying to explain to my very lesbian girlfriend that she's in a heterosexual relationship. She would fuck you up big time.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 8, 2011)

I try not to throw shit around like, oh one of my best friends is black (even though, hey I was married to a black guy AND my best friend IS black), cuz that sounds so whitey white white to say....but 2 of my very close friends are transgender, male to female, and have actually had the surgery. I've seen their vaginas. Beautiful. Nicer than mine (I didn't think it was possible). 

I would never suggest that it's a choice to feel you were born in the wrong body and my post did NOT even come close to conveying that. I simply stated that surgery is a choice. Not gonna get me to change my mind on that. And, I KNOW that I'm not hateful and ignorant. Also, not sure if you were talking about me, but I didn't say that straight males would never be attracted to you....I said that they didn't NEED to be attracted to you based solely on the fact that you now have a vagina (which you just said you don't).....so, now....nevermind.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 8, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> I try not to throw shit around like, oh one of my best friends is black (even though, hey I was married to a black guy AND my best friend IS black), cuz that sounds so whitey white white to say....but 2 of my very close friends are transgender, male to female, and have actually had the surgery. I've seen their vaginas. Beautiful. Nicer than mine (I didn't think it was possible).
> 
> I would never suggest that it's a choice to feel you were born in the wrong body and my post did NOT even come close to conveying that. I simply stated that surgery is a choice. Not gonna get me to change my mind on that. And, I KNOW that I'm not hateful and ignorant. Also, not sure if you were talking about me, but I didn't say that straight males would never be attracted to you....I said that they didn't NEED to be attracted to you based solely on the fact that you now have a vagina (which you just said you don't).....so, now....nevermind.



none of my angry ranting was directed at you


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Nov 8, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> And also technically, I'm a female with a penis, and if I get with another female that's lesbianism.



that is hilarious


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 8, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> that is hilarious



go fuck yourself, you disgusting bigoted asswipe.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 8, 2011)

BIG TURN OFF: highwater pants

See what I did there?


----------



## Deanna (Nov 8, 2011)

Whether it's a choice or not doesn't matter to me. Like when people argue homosexuality isn't a choice. Is it nature, is it nurture, or a swirl of both? It doesn't change my opinion about them as human beings. Be gay! Be transgender! Be fat and proud! Be whatever you want. There is nothing wrong with it if the rights and happiness of others are not getting squashed. 

Bigotry is about hate. Disagreeing on what transgender means is not hate.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 8, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> BIG TURN OFF: highwater pants
> 
> See what I did there?



People who put ketchup on everything. I am a total bigot about those freaks.

It may not work.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 8, 2011)

Deanna said:


> People who put ketchup on everything. I am a total bigot about those freaks.
> 
> It may not work.



Ketchup on pizza.....OMG *retches uncontrollably*


----------



## Deanna (Nov 8, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Ketchup on pizza.....OMG *retches uncontrollably*



When people eat fries with ketchup and they get it on their fingers but don't use a napkin right away, or worse, when they lick it off ... ugh


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Nov 8, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> go fuck yourself, you disgusting bigoted asswipe.



So is this guy actually a lizard just because he modified his body to look like one? 

View attachment a374_lizardman.jpg


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 8, 2011)

Deanna said:


> When people eat fries with ketchup and they get it on their fingers but don't use a napkin right away, or worse, when they lick it off ... ugh



Someone that bites the fork!!! Makes me LOSE my mind!!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 8, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Ketchup on pizza.....OMG *retches uncontrollably*



People that eat a pizza with a knife and fork. Pick the damn thing up!  Trying to look cute.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 8, 2011)

This thread is a pretty big turn-off.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 8, 2011)

Paquito said:


> This thread is a pretty big turn-off.



I don't know....I'm a little turned on.....especially at the lizard-man pic. He's hot.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 8, 2011)

For the record, I feel I was born in the wrong body. My nipples don't shoot lazers and I don't have retractable claws.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 8, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> People that eat a pizza with a knife and fork. Pick the damn thing up!  Trying to look cute.



LOL @ trying to look cute....I went out for pizza with the ex boyfriend and his family in Nebraska. We went to this pizza place and they all started eating it with a knife and fork. I was like, you fools! You're supposed to eat pizza with your hands...is this some kind of dumb Midwest thing?

They looked at me and finally his brother said, Uhh....well, it's hot....and that's why we're eating with a fork. You're sooo OC.

:doh:


----------



## Paquito (Nov 8, 2011)

I eat cheese fries with a fork and knife, because I'm a classy bitch.


----------



## spacce (Nov 8, 2011)

i don't mind ketchup on pizza.. but please .. no pineapple....


----------



## Goreki (Nov 8, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I eat cheese fries with a fork and knife, because I'm a classy bitch.


I ate french fries with chopsticks once. It felt kinda right..


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 8, 2011)

If the pizza is really hot, go for it. Use knives and forks. 

And if you order a pizza in a fancy restaurant, you are kinda expected to use the knife and fork.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 8, 2011)

IC before I became a carb hater I drowned EVERYTHING in ketchup


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 8, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> If the pizza is really hot, go for it. Use knives and forks.
> 
> And if you order a pizza in a fancy restaurant, you are kinda expected to use the knife and fork.



No....no.....no


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 8, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> IC before I became a carb hater I drowned EVERYTHING in ketchup



I can't wait to marry you....and eat cookies and Cheez its in front of you....and you can bitch at me concerning my carb and caffeine intake. And then we can use ketchup during sex....but you can't have any


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 8, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> I can't wait to marry you....and eat cookies and Cheez its in front of you....and you can bitch at me concerning my carb and caffeine intake. And then we can use ketchup during sex....but you can't have any



As long as it's low carb ketchup


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 8, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> People who coincide 'fat' with 'ugly' or 'plain' and 'skinny' with 'hot'. That's all bullshit to me. As if a fat girl or guy can't be a hottie. Pfft, please!
> 
> Guys that message me with pictures of their d*cks, you think that noodle turns me on? Pfft, please! I am turned on by your mind, not what is between your legs! If you have my mind, the ass will follow.



LOL @ getting a pic of a penis. I've never tried to win a guy over with a pic of my vag. Why do they think that is AWESOME?


----------



## Deanna (Nov 9, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> LOL @ getting a pic of a penis. I've never tried to win a guy over with a pic of my vag. Why do they think that is AWESOME?



In reality human naughty parts are not attractive by themselves. One looks like alien spawn and one looks like something that's been hacked up by a jigsaw


----------



## hedonist (Nov 9, 2011)

People who start to act in a certain stuck up & boring manner because they feel now that they've hit 25 it's about time they grew up, got married, had kids, drove a certain type of car, because "that's the done thing". 

Also: People who think their pet dog / cat / whatever is exactly like having a baby.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 9, 2011)

hedonist said:


> Also: People who think their pet dog / cat / whatever is exactly like having a baby.



Disagree there, I love my cats. Well, my old cats.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 9, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Disagree there, I love my cats. Well, my old cats.



I'm gonna punch you....we are not having pets when we get married.


----------



## hedonist (Nov 9, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Disagree there, I love my cats. Well, my old cats.



I didn't suggest you can't love pets. I used to have a dog and I loved him very much. But he wasn't my child, he was my pet. For example, when I sent christmas cards, I didn't sign the bloody card with his name also as if he was a person.


----------



## Melian (Nov 9, 2011)

hedonist said:


> I didn't suggest you can't love pets. I used to have a dog and I loved him very much. But he wasn't my child, he was my pet. For example, when I sent christmas cards, I didn't sign the bloody card with his name also as if he was a person.



My lizard sends his love to you :kiss2: And he's wearing that special sailor suit that I knitted for him. Hahahaha......no really, he is.

Here's another big turn-off: people who think N64 was the best console system. EWWWW. I know, there aren't many with this problem, but I'm considering starting some kind of AA-like program for them. No N64-loving hands will ever touch my goods.


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 9, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Disagree there, I love my cats. Well, my old cats.



You can love your pets...just don't LOVE your pets.


----------



## hedonist (Nov 9, 2011)

Melian said:


> My lizard sends his love to you :kiss2: And he's wearing that special sailor suit that I knitted for him. Hahahaha......no really, he is.
> LOL thanks  is that the same outfit as in the picture of him that you keep in your wallet?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Melian said:


> My lizard sends his love to you :kiss2: And he's wearing that special sailor suit that I knitted for him. Hahahaha......no really, he is.
> 
> Here's another big turn-off: people who think N64 was the best console system. EWWWW. I know, there aren't many with this problem, but I'm considering starting some kind of AA-like program for them. No N64-loving hands will ever touch my goods.



I loved the 64, had a blast with the games on it. Golden eye, conckers bad fur day, that fucking wrestling game nwo vs the world. I'm going to say for me it was snes>sega>nes>n64>gamecube>ps2>etc etc


----------



## Melian (Nov 9, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> I loved the 64, had a blast with the games on it. Golden eye, conckers bad fur day, that fucking wrestling game nwo vs the world. I'm going to say for me it was snes>sega>nes>n64>gamecube>ps2>etc etc



Ok, you can touch one boob. BUT ONLY ONE.

As far as N64 went, GoldenEye007 and CBFD were the only hits. I'd put N64 REALLY close to the bottom of the list, but possibly higher than SEGA Saturn.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Melian said:


> Ok, you can touch one boob. BUT ONLY ONE.
> 
> As far as N64 went, GoldenEye007 and CBFD were the only hits. I'd put N64 REALLY close to the bottom of the list, but possibly higher than SEGA Saturn.



i'm going to rank all systems now. It's bugging me lol


----------



## Melian (Nov 9, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i'm going to rank all systems now. It's bugging me lol



Of the ones I've owned:

SNES> Genesis> Turbografx 16> NES> Atari 800> PS2> PSX> SEGA CD> GameCube> PS3> SEGA Mastersystem> Dreamcast (just for lack of games)> 32X> Intellivision> N64 > SEGA Saturn

Ranks are affected by number of great games, strengths of the system itself, and the nostalgia factor.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Top to bottom is the order I think is best imo.

SNES - Zelda, final fantasy, chrono trigger, list goes on and on and on and on.
Sega - John madden football and the sonic series was a big hit. I never got into sonic much but played the shit out of the original.
NES - Zelda, Final Fantasy and a bunch of other great games. Fuck friday the 13th and rambo.
N64 - The 3 games I mentioned I loved the shit out of. I ranked this high because golden eye was probably thee best shooter ever. Everybody knows goldeneye. And conkers was really epic as well. Only reason they are so high on my list.
Gamecube - I only ranked this high because I was living in a homeless shelter for young adults (18-24) and everyday we would play super smash bro tourneys for our deserts and cigarettes lol. It was a fucking blast. Never played any other game on the system though.
PS2 - I never had a problem with my ps2 fucking up with disc read errors. Had a bunch of great games.
ps3 - I love my ps3, it's my media center.
Dreamcast - I played the shit out of the boxing game, football game and that dead alive game. 
Sega Saturn - I only played the football game and bust a move.
Virtual Boy - Rented this too from Blockbuster and did not have fun with this at all.
Jaguar - This was fucking horrible, controllers were garbage. I rented it from Blockbuster for 3 days and took it back the next day.


I never owned or borrowed the xbox or 360 so I can't really judge though lol. My nephews have both and I do play nazi zombie son the 360.


I feel like i'm missing systems.


----------



## Melian (Nov 9, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Top to bottom is the order I think is best imo.
> 
> SNES - Zelda, final fantasy, chrono trigger, list goes on and on and on and on.
> Sega - John madden football and the sonic series was a big hit. I never got into sonic much but played the shit out of the original.
> ...



Oh, you put way more thought into it than I did! Weird how we are both anti-xbox....

And yeah, Jaguar sucked. I owned it so briefly that I did not include it.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Melian said:


> Of the ones I've owned:
> 
> SNES> Genesis> Turbografx 16> NES> Atari 800> PS2> PSX> SEGA CD> GameCube> PS3> SEGA Mastersystem> Dreamcast (just for lack of games)> 32X> Intellivision> N64 > SEGA Saturn
> 
> Ranks are affected by number of great games, strengths of the system itself, and the nostalgia factor.



OMG turbo graphic 16, I played the fuck out of that system. Double dungeons was my shit. Legendary Axe 2 was great as well.


----------



## Melian (Nov 9, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> OMG turbo graphic 16, I played the fuck out of that system. Double dungeons was my shit. Legendary Axe 2 was great as well.



And Splatterhouse! And even....Darkwing Duck.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 9, 2011)

Melian said:


> My lizard sends his love to you :kiss2: And he's wearing that special sailor suit that I knitted for him. Hahahaha......no really, he is.
> 
> Here's another big turn-off: people who think N64 was the best console system. EWWWW. I know, there aren't many with this problem, but I'm considering starting some kind of AA-like program for them. No N64-loving hands will ever touch my goods.


Until they bring out Ocarina of Time on Wii, I plan to keep my N64.


----------



## NjBigBoi (Nov 9, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Until they bring out Ocarina of Time on Wii, I plan to keep my N64.



YES!!!:bow: GREATEST.GAME.EVER


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Until they bring out Ocarina of Time on Wii, I plan to keep my N64.



Best Zelda ever!


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 9, 2011)

NjBigBoi said:


> YES!!!:bow: GREATEST.GAME.EVER



I get in a cross between that and majoras mask....

Depends on my mood I suppose.


----------



## Melian (Nov 9, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Best Zelda ever!



And it was spoken.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 9, 2011)

Maybe I'm odd, but my favorite Zelda game by far was the original Game Boy one...Link's Awakening!


----------



## Goreki (Nov 9, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> Maybe I'm odd, but my favorite Zelda game by far was the original Game Boy one...Link's Awakening!


Not at all.




This is coming with me on the train and bus from now on.


----------



## NjBigBoi (Nov 9, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Best Zelda ever!



:bow: It's hard to compete with the original, but my personal list would be

1. Ocarina of Time (N64)
2. A Link to the Past (NES)
3. Majora's Mask (N64)
4. The Legend of Zelda (NES)
5. The Wind Waker (Gamecube)
6. Twilight Princess (Wii)
7. The Adventure of Link (NES)

And I cant wait for Skyward Sword to come out on the 20th 

....Yes, I am a Zelda nerd :blush:


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 10, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omgzizzles... a black Game Boy? So much want.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 10, 2011)

Melian said:


> Of the ones I've owned:
> 
> *SNES> Genesis>* Turbografx 16> NES> Atari 800> PS2> PSX> SEGA CD> GameCube> PS3> SEGA Mastersystem> Dreamcast (just for lack of games)> 32X> Intellivision> N64 > SEGA Saturn
> 
> Ranks are affected by number of great games, strengths of the system itself, and the nostalgia factor.



I was not expecting this from you. But it might also be because every time I'm fapping I think about your shoulder and aim precisely. 

huh, you learn something new every day.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 10, 2011)

*still doesn't understand the insane love of gaming by adults*

Haha.


Turn offs for me? indecisiveness and lack of passion and bad breath, gnarly teeth are in there too


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 10, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> LOL @ getting a pic of a penis. I've never tried to win a guy over with a pic of my vag. Why do they think that is AWESOME?





Deanna said:


> In reality human naughty parts are not attractive by themselves. One looks like alien spawn and one looks like something that's been hacked up by a jigsaw



I've often wondered about this, I know that men are visual creatures so if you show me a picture of your vag, I'm good to go! (Also Deanna, when you said alien spawn, I was thinking of vagina, because it looks like a "face-sucker" from the Alien series.)

So when people ask me to send them pictures, I'm never sure what to send them, because . . . it's just me standing there? You guys should help me out with this.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 10, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> *still doesn't understand the insane love of gaming by adults*
> 
> Haha.
> 
> ...



So there's nothing that you use to do as a kid anymore that you loved because you "grew up"?


----------



## Melian (Nov 10, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> *still doesn't understand the insane love of gaming by adults*



It's a combination of nostalgia, probably some OCD (for me, at least), fascination with the technology, plus the fact that games have become A LOT more adult in the last decade. The little sidescrollers and fighting games that you loved as a kid remind you of times when you didn't hate your life and everyone in it, and the newer games are practically interactive movies. That sums up my insane love 

ETA: I can't remember a time in my life when I wasn't gaming in my free time. My brother is 13 years older, so I was born into a home with an Atari 800, and started really early. So there is also this familiarity and comfort associated with gaming.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 10, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> So there's nothing that you use to do as a kid anymore that you loved because you "grew up"?


 

Hmmm. Not like the phenomenon that is 'gaming'. We actually used to go outside when I was a kid/teenager and do things. Sitting in front ot the tv wasn't encouraged that much, funny but true. I played a lot of organized team sports and worked. I had multiple part time jobs all the time. My parents most definitely wanted me to be 'active' and i'm thankful for it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 10, 2011)

Melian said:


> It's a combination of nostalgia, probably some OCD (for me, at least), fascination with the technology, plus the fact that games have become A LOT more adult in the last decade. The little sidescrollers and fighting games that you loved as a kid remind you of times when you didn't hate your life and everyone in it, and the newer games are practically interactive movies. That sums up my insane love


 

I missed out on the high tech games. We had Atari and Nintendo and all that, so i'm not naive about it. My attention span for those kinds of things is pretty small too as i'm not into 'fantasy' a lot. Haha. I do appreciate the aesthetics of the new games though. The detail and realism is mind boggling,


----------



## Melian (Nov 10, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Hmmm. Not like the phenomenon that is 'gaming'. We actually used to go outside when I was a kid/teenager and do things. Sitting in front ot the tv wasn't encouraged that much, funny but true. I played a lot of organized team sports and worked. I had multiple part time jobs all the time. My parents most definitely wanted me to be 'active' and i'm thankful for it.



I went out and did a lot of things, too. Played hockey, went fishing, hung out with friends, etc, but there's still time to game!



Surlysomething said:


> I missed out on the high tech games. We had Atari and Nintendo and all that, so i'm not naive about it. My attention span for those kinds of things is pretty small too as i'm not into 'fantasy' a lot. Haha. I do appreciate the aesthetics of the new games though. The detail and realism is mind boggling,



Some people just aren't into it - I get that. There are some types of games that I completely can't stand, so it's just a preference thing.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 10, 2011)

Melian said:


> I went out and did a lot of things, too. Played hockey, went fishing, hung out with friends, etc, but there's still time to game!
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just aren't into it - I get that. There are some types of games that I completely can't stand, so it's just a preference thing.


 
That's true. I like games like online Yahtzee and Solitaire etc.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 10, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> *still doesn't understand the insane love of gaming by adults*
> 
> Haha.
> 
> ...


Adult? Pfft. I work in a toy store and collect monster high dolls. My favourite books are full of fairy tales. Adult my arse.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 10, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Adult? Pfft. I work in a toy store and collect monster high dolls. My favourite books are full of fairy tales. Adult my arse.


 

I stand by what I said. Haha.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 10, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I stand by what I said. Haha.


Kay. If you're nice you can come to my tea party later. My cat's not invited anyore beacuse she keeps walking away and refuses to wear her monocle.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 11, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Hmmm. Not like the phenomenon that is 'gaming'. We actually used to go outside when I was a kid/teenager and do things. Sitting in front ot the tv wasn't encouraged that much, funny but true. I played a lot of organized team sports and worked. I had multiple part time jobs all the time. My parents most definitely wanted me to be 'active' and i'm thankful for it.



Same here. The only childhood games I still play are chess and dominoes. Freeze tag and redlight/green light don't have the same appeal anymore.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 11, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Kay. If you're nice you can come to my tea party later. My cat's not invited anyore beacuse she keeps walking away and refuses to wear her monocle.




Thanks! Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 11, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> Same here. The only childhood games I still play are chess and dominoes. Freeze tag and redlight/green light don't have the same appeal anymore.




I think it's ok to move on to other things. But man, I do cherish the memories of those days.


----------



## ex1976 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> See, I can't respect it.
> 
> I won't hate people for it or go out of my way to insult or belittle them, but it's a pretty important conviction for me.
> 
> Because of that, a relationship would never work with someone who couldn't take a joke about it.



I can respect it if the person is someone who actual follows what they believe, as soon as they try to shove it down my throat or show they are a hypocrite, all bets are off and I will say anything just to offend them. If you practice what you preach and keep it to yourself, then you are better than most of the religious people out there and I will make an effort to not cuss and totally be non-PC around you. Although the people I have met that meet that criteria are very few in 35 years of life, like maybe 2 or 3 max.

Also to add actual content, I hate people who let you take care of everything for years just to turn around and go fuck some low life janitor because he has ultra-fantastic BS story that if you had half a brain you would realize is BS, after spending four years letting her finish her degree full time, not making her work while she is doing it and taking care of her 4 kids from her ex and then when she graduates, she (31) finds some 50 y.o. janitor who had a list of the amazing things he has done, like the SAS, British special forces and now he is a daytime janitor, evening bartender and late night bounty hunter that just seemed to woo her, although I wondered when he had time to sleep and she didn't seem to notice that if he did all these things he must not have slept in the last few years. But some people who have depression problems that they will not get help for will seemingly fall for any BS story some loser throws there way. Oh and he drove a pink moped, because he didn't need a car but a quick background check showed he lost his license to a DUI, but she would have none of that. It is amazing how some people can be duped by a BS artist, no matter how bad they are if the person is completely unaware of predators and by then you are the asshole for pointing it out and of course you are absolutely wrong until they spend 30 days in a mental hospital because he never returned her calls, texts, and emails and she lost it and threatened to kill herself, I just fuck and called the cops as I was done with her BS. He got what he wanted (sex)and she is now a nut case for it and even though I (stupidly) forgave her and spent 2 years trying to work it out when I should have just cut and run. So I guess my turn offs are liars, cheaters, people who won't get help for there issues, and lazy people.


----------



## tigerlily (Nov 19, 2011)

Passive aggression. When a dude (or a chick) I'm with says something intended to manipulate me into a certain position favourable to them

_"Well, you fail as a friend." 
_

Heaven help me. I almost smacked a ho.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 21, 2011)

ex1976 said:


> I can respect it if the person is someone who actual follows what they believe, as soon as they try to shove it down my throat or show they are a hypocrite, all bets are off and I will say anything just to offend them. If you practice what you preach and keep it to yourself, then you are better than most of the religious people out there and I will make an effort to not cuss and totally be non-PC around you. Although the people I have met that meet that criteria are very few in 35 years of life, like maybe 2 or 3 max.
> 
> Also to add actual content, <SNIP> So I guess my turn offs are liars, cheaters, people who won't get help for there issues, and lazy people.



I can relate! This is why any type of mental health issue is a deal breaker for me. No disrespect meant for the fine folks around here with mental health struggles, but I have reached my lifetime limit for providing live-in psych nurse service.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 21, 2011)

Lying.
Cheating.
Lying.
Lying.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 24, 2011)

Melian said:


> It's a combination of nostalgia, probably some OCD (for me, at least), fascination with the technology, plus the fact that games have become A LOT more adult in the last decade. The little sidescrollers and fighting games that you loved as a kid remind you of times when you didn't hate your life and everyone in it, and the newer games are practically interactive movies. That sums up my insane love
> 
> ETA: I can't remember a time in my life when I wasn't gaming in my free time. My brother is 13 years older, so I was born into a home with an Atari 800, and started really early. So there is also this familiarity and comfort associated with gaming.



It's all about the nostalgia for me. I'm 25 years old and I still have a Bowser toy sitting on my desk. I never wanted to lose that limitless childhood imagination that makes you dawdle and drag your feet while you walk to school.

Newer games have some really interesting story lines and moral decisions that make it more like an interactive novel than a video game. Even the 16-bit SNES RPGs I couldn't get enough of because it was like playing a book. I got creepily attached to characters and it was just as immersive to me as reading.

I'm really glad my SO is such a bibliophile that she's perfectly content reading and watching while I play video games sometimes. I think it's something that will never go away.


----------



## freakyfred (Nov 24, 2011)

"You read comic books and watch cartoons? Aren't those for little kids?"

rassle frassle


----------



## Deanna (Nov 26, 2011)

People who can't tie tightly. People who don't respect safewords.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 26, 2011)

ex1976 said:


> I can respect it if the person is someone who actual follows what they believe, as soon as they try to shove it down my throat or show they are a hypocrite, all bets are off and I will say anything just to offend them. If you practice what you preach and keep it to yourself, then you are better than most of the religious people out there and I will make an effort to not cuss and totally be non-PC around you. Although the people I have met that meet that criteria are very few in 35 years of life, like maybe 2 or 3 max.



This isn't really a direct response to your quote, but your quote totally reminded me of this:

The one thing I can't stand is Atheists who shove their lack of belief down my throat with the same passion that some Christians do (except with their actual belief). 

Anyone who tells me what to believe or what not to believe (religious and non-religious alike).... bugs me endlessly. 
By telling someone what to believe, you're basically saying that you know better. But when it comes to matters of faith and belief, *no one* can know "better" than anyone else. 
I mean, I concentrated in Catholic theology at college while I was going for my BA, but you'll never see me forcing my beliefs on others, even though I might "know" more about it. 
Just because I know _more_ doesn't mean I know _better_. 
(Of course, it's not like I only studied theology, I also concentrated on philosophy, cuz I wanted the combination of secular belief and theological). 

Anyway, usually it's the Christians who judge and hate. But now I've noticed that the Atheists are stepping up to the plate and being just as bad. If you ARE a believer, they'll call you an idiot for your faith... which is equally as wrong as the Christians who call people idiots for not believing. 

Why can't people just respect others? 

I mean, the fact that I'm a Catholic isn't hurting anyone until I start being an ass and telling people that my beliefs are right and theirs are wrong. Honestly, if I ever start being one of those people, you can smack me.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 27, 2011)

People that claim they want a dom but when the whip starts crackin && orders are barked out, they complain about not wanting to sub completely. GTFO BROHILDA!!!


----------



## Hole (Nov 27, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> This isn't really a direct response to your quote, but your quote totally reminded me of this:
> 
> The one thing I can't stand is Atheists who shove their lack of belief down my throat with the same passion that some Christians do (except with their actual belief).
> 
> ...




Thanks for saying this.

Just let people believe what they want to. 

You end up looking like an ass and you lose credibility if you try to force anyone to think like you.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm by no means a label whore or anything when it comes to clothes. But if a guy is trying to get with me and he straight up wears affliction, nope, I'm over it.

Affliction, Tap Out, and Ed Hardy seriously have made clothing so the average person can tell who is an asshole, I swear. 

On a separate note, I also hate bronies  I honestly just dont understand the new my little pony. The plot is not good like everyone says and honestly it just reminds me of furries, which also slightly terrify me as I had one stalk me at a convention one year.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 27, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> People that claim they want a dom but when the whip starts crackin && orders are barked out, they complain about not wanting to sub completely. GTFO BROHILDA!!!



This too.

Doms who don't respect their subs. Subs are the ones truly in control after all.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 28, 2011)

Deanna said:


> This too.
> 
> Doms who don't respect their subs. Subs are the ones truly in control after all.



Say whaaaaat? Remember there are different types of subs. I'm not talking sexual only subs, I was talkin bouts the boot lickers. Slaves. A slave is not allowed to have free will unless given an ounce by his/her respected owner. If they are not willing to do anything && everything their master says, they are not a slave. As for the whole sub sex thing... I can understand what you mean.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 28, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Say whaaaaat? Remember there are different types of subs. I'm not talking sexual only subs, I was talkin bouts the boot lickers. Slaves. A slave is not allowed to have free will unless given an ounce by his/her respected owner. If they are not willing to do anything && everything their master says, they are not a slave. As for the whole sub sex thing... I can understand what you mean.


Dom/sub relationships are individual contracts which are discussed properly beforehand, respected during, and talked over afterwards. If a Dom is ordering their sub to do "anything and everything" without first having consent, they are not fit to be in the position.


----------



## Cors (Nov 28, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Dom/sub relationships are individual contracts which are discussed properly beforehand, respected during, and talked over afterwards. If a Dom is ordering their sub to do "anything and everything" without first having consent, they are not fit to be in the position.



What she said.


----------



## djudex (Nov 28, 2011)

All of you! Quit yer yappin' and back in yer cages!


----------



## Melian (Nov 29, 2011)

djudex said:


> All of you! Quit yer yappin' and back in yer cages!



Now THERE'S a guy with a basement full of slaves. Typical Albertan


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 29, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Dom/sub relationships are individual contracts which are discussed properly beforehand, respected during, and talked over afterwards. If a Dom is ordering their sub to do "anything and everything" without first having consent, they are not fit to be in the position.



This is obvious. The boot lickers I have trained all knew exactly what they were getting into. When I told them they would fullfill EVERY wish their respected master barked at them, no matter how degrading or disgusting, they excepted full term. I would never just thrust someone into this type of domination without them knowing what might come up. When they would ask, I would tell them straight. If they had limitations, I sent them to another master/trainer. When it came to the slaves I owned, they knew what I expected. If they were not ok with that, they were not taken in. I am not the type to demand when the one being ordered wasn't aware of what came with the territory of being owned by me. But this is all common knowledge when you get into the life right? For the most part, any one that becomes a slave already knows && is willing to give up all free will. I mean, isn;t that why hardcore slaves get into the lifestyle in the first place? Remember, difference between subs && absolute slaves. A sub has limits, slaves TYPICALLY don't.


----------



## Cors (Nov 29, 2011)

This is why 24/7, TPE and "no limits" is but a fantasy for most. I just hope the "Masters/Mistresses", "slaves" and wannabes know what they are getting themselves into. Far too many take things too far, exaggerate their relationship and see it as the gold standard for kinksters, IMO.

I am fairly familiar with the lifestyle but personally, the idea of an "absolute slave" with "no limits" and expects to be "in role permanently" without regular negotiation makes me highly uncomfortable. I would be extremely wary of Dominants, particularly young inexperienced ones who demands this and steer clear of "bottomless pits". I have no desire to top or play with someone I cannot at least respect as an equal and care for, outside of bed.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 29, 2011)

Let us all remember, the people that I deal with WANT to be trained in this life style. In also would not send them out to 20somethings that had no idea what they were doing. These females knew exactly what the deal was. They loved it. Most actually ended up in relationships with their masters because of the odd connection they built with this extreme trust. A slave is trusting that her master is not going to put her in a position that will cause her considerable harm. With that, she is giving herself to him completely. I am young, but I have trained my few well. I had to stop because I ended up wanting to keep my trainees && that was causing conflict. Point being, there are always differences. What works for one might not gas anothers motor. When I had mine, I took care of her. She was a PRIZED possession... She was treated right but knew when I spoke, she moved. She didn't sleep on the floor because she was there to serve me, so she needed to be kept in health && relative comfort. She was able to roam about unless instructed otherwise. This is the life SHE chose. I didn't force it on her. After a year plus, we parted ways. She didn't want anything emotional, I did. She was in it for the complete domination, nothing more. Sucks cuz she was great at it. Oh well...


----------



## Deanna (Nov 29, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Say whaaaaat? Remember there are different types of subs. I'm not talking sexual only subs, I was talkin bouts the boot lickers. Slaves. A slave is not allowed to have free will unless given an ounce by his/her respected owner. If they are not willing to do anything && everything their master says, they are not a slave. As for the whole sub sex thing... I can understand what you mean.



Oh, ha, I don't do slavery. I'm way too strong-willed, and the men I am drawn to also have too much fire in their huge bellies. We'd end up killing each other.

But the less extreme - Dom/sub - with a mixture of tenderness and brutality ... love it.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 30, 2011)

Deanna said:


> Oh, ha, I don't do slavery. I'm way too strong-willed, and the men I am drawn to also have too much fire in their huge bellies. We'd end up killing each other.
> 
> But the less extreme - Dom/sub - with a mixture of tenderness and brutality ... love it.



I this is why I left the life style. I wanted more from the slave, affection, love, cunoodle time. Now it's just slightly brutal, ass pounding, hair pulling, name calling, mega hardcore sexy time. Only in the sack does my DOM see light... When the time calls for it too


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 2, 2011)

savethemurlocs11 said:


> On a separate note, I also hate bronies  I honestly just dont understand the new my little pony. The plot is not good like everyone says and honestly it just reminds me of furries, which also slightly terrify me as I had one stalk me at a convention one year.



Ouch, damn.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't get me started on the whole D/s bullshit.

Some people are complete fucking jokes when it comes down to it.
It gave me a few good laughs though as there's people who simply just really try too hard xD


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 2, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> there's people who simply just really try too hard xD



Meh, that's people in general for you.

I don't care about D/s just as long as I love the other person.


----------



## GordoNegro (Dec 2, 2011)

My Biggest turn off would have to be a Strong Personality.
I know its 1 thing to be confident, and to tell people directly what you have issues with as opposed to avoiding ineviteable clashes.
It's another to know sometimes you have to agree to disagree, that some Strong Personality People are quick to trade barbs but easily offended when things come to close to home.

Physically I would have to say poor hygiene.
Knowing at a larger size you have to work harder or do more as it goes with the territory as I would rather smell of cologne or chocolate than the other scents out there. If I have to be a walking stereotype, I'd rather be clean, jolly and joyful as opposed to the human pig stereotypes from Jerry Springer episodes of years past that permeate through people's minds.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 2, 2011)

GordoNegro said:


> My Biggest turn off would have to be a Strong Personality.
> I know its 1 thing to be confident, and to tell people directly what you have issues with as opposed to avoiding ineviteable clashes.
> It's another to know sometimes you have to agree to disagree, that some Strong Personality People are quick to trade barbs but easily offended when things come to close to home.



Your description of a 'strong personality' is interesting. I've always thought of it as a desirable trait. Different strokes, I suppose. However I don't associate strong personalities automatically with oversensitivity, hypocrisy, hostility or aggression; I associate those qualities with those specific words. I also think that the most passive-aggressive people are the ones who couch what they dislike in vague general terms and I'd rather someone be direct rather than that. Again, YMMV.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Dec 3, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Meh, that's people in general for you.
> 
> I don't care about D/s just as long as I love the other person.



<//< Yeah, I figured you dug the whole spanking with a pineapple thang.


----------



## Goreki (Dec 4, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> <//< Yeah, I figured you dug the whole spanking with a pineapple thang.


He can spank my pineapple with his pawpaw anyday!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 4, 2011)

Goreki said:


> He can spank my pineapple with his pawpaw anyday!



Your life would be enriched by the experience


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 24, 2011)

Alchies && potheads... Ugh I can't stand it anymore!!! That's all they talk about!!! Get a fuckin hobby


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 3, 2012)

savethemurlocs11 said:


> I'm by no means a label whore or anything when it comes to clothes. But if a guy is trying to get with me and he straight up wears affliction, nope, I'm over it.
> 
> Affliction, Tap Out, and Ed Hardy seriously have made clothing so the average person can tell who is an asshole, I swear.
> 
> On a separate note, I also hate bronies  I honestly just dont understand the new my little pony. The plot is not good like everyone says and honestly it just reminds me of furries, which also slightly terrify me as I had one stalk me at a convention one year.



(one eyebrow raised) What was that about furries?

Sirius-ly, we come in all stripes (not just the skunks), and have all kinds of tastes. Try not to tar all furries with the same brush, please. 

As for bronies... well, the series gets points for flying the geek flag proudly with their shot-by-shot replication of the end of _A New Hope_, and even more for casting John DeLancie in an essentially Q-like role. I just don't go for it myself.


----------



## Goreki (Jan 3, 2012)

Wanderer said:


> (one eyebrow raised) What was that about furries?


You just need one absolute dickhead in any subculture to sour your view of the subculture as a whole. And there's nothing dickheads seem to like more than a place where they can be "special"


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 3, 2012)

Goreki said:


> You just need one absolute dickhead in any subculture to sour your view of the subculture as a whole. And there's nothing dickheads seem to like more than a place where they can be "special"



(looks around)

Correct me if I'm wrong, here... but *everyone* likes a place where they can be "special".

Yes, I do understand what you mean. Just pointing out the way you phrased it makes it applicable to everyone here. 

But yeah, we have our pains. We also have some great people, from a BHM autoworker in Tennessee (who's also a gun lover) to a doctor of chemistry. Like this forum, there's a lot more to us than the weird stuff.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 3, 2012)

Stink...phew and EW!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Jan 7, 2012)

Men with no backbone and can't set aside certain feelings without hurting others with it in the process.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 7, 2012)

freakyfred said:


> "You read comic books and watch cartoons? Aren't those for little kids?"
> 
> rassle frassle



I tend to hear that a lot, both directly and from nerd friends. The significant others love the income and lifestyle that nerdy tech jobs provide but frown upon the hobbies and interests related to it. Boys will always have their toys, whether it's light sabers or fishing lures.

My retort is always "Ok, what adult, mature hobbies would YOU recommend I engage in?"


----------



## SitiTomato (Jan 17, 2012)

JulieD said:


> Stink...phew and EW!



This is a BIG one for me too. No bigger turn off than somebody who doesn't smell nice.


Though conversely there's nothing sexier than somebody who smells pretty.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 25, 2012)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I tend to hear that a lot, both directly and from nerd friends. The significant others love the income and lifestyle that nerdy tech jobs provide but frown upon the hobbies and interests related to it. Boys will always have their toys, whether it's light sabers or fishing lures.
> 
> My retort is always "Ok, what adult, mature hobbies would YOU recommend I engage in?"




The ones I engage in.....like reading the Twilight Saga


----------



## Shawnababyy (May 19, 2012)

My biggest turnoff would probably be cockiness. There's a difference between confidence and being cocky. I just can't stand to talk to a guy who thinks he's amazing. I like when I compliment a guy and being able to flatter him and hearing a "thank you" after; rather than complimenting him and getting a response like, "i know." Just bothers me


----------



## Mordecai (May 23, 2012)

Flakiness - I dislike making plans, setting aside time and then having it be for nothing. I can understand it happening once in awhile but after a certain point it is just so bothersome.


----------



## Librarygirl (May 23, 2012)

Mordecai said:


> Flakiness - I dislike making plans, setting aside time and then having it be for nothing. I can understand it happening once in awhile but after a certain point it is just so bothersome.



Yep, I'm with you on that one. Doesn' t matter who it is, but people who say stuff they don't mean (be it about plans / keeping in touch / doing something / feeling a certain way) sucks. Why say you will do something if you don't intend to follow through? It's like insulting my intelligence/ powers of memory to have the arrogance to assume I won't notice!

Rant over...


----------



## Critters (May 24, 2012)

I'm new around here. Figured this was as good a place as any to jump in and post.


I'm not physically picky, though I do find thin, average, and musclebound men less attractive. I find the gymbody look (and the personality that all too often goes with it) very unattractive. I like fat guys, and have found that fat guys tend to make much nicer, more attentive, more interesting boyfriends. They've developed their own personalities, interests, minds, and manners far more than the guys that have always had the interest of more conventionally-minded women come way too easy. 

I do second the physical cleanliness thing though.. and I really hate it when someone douses themselves in cologne, aftershave, or body-spray in order to hide the smell of poor hygiene or cig smoke. I'm very sensitive to artificial/chemical scents, and I prefer the smell of a good, honest day's work kind of sweat to a harsh chemical scent. I just don't want to be around someone who doesn't wash for days on end and then tries to hide it. 

Smoking is a turn-off for me... I've already supported one person I loved during his terrible, painful, traumatic last months due to lung cancer, and I just can't go through that again with someone else I love without major, lasting, and likely terminal damage to my own emotions and psyche. I barely made it through with my mind intact, so for this one, the turn-off is solely about self-protection. That said, I don't have a problem if someone wants to smoke a joint or even a cig now and then, as long as it isn't a daily or even weekly thing. Cancer scares the living hell out of me.

I don't care if a person is a social drinker, as long as they're ok with the fact that alcohol just makes me maudlin and weepy, so I don't bother drinking. I'm a built-in DD and never mind making sure friends get home safe after a night's debauching. I'm liberal as hell about recreational drug use, even to the point of so-called 'hard drugs' (within limits... I'll babysit a friend's LSD trip to make sure he doesn't go thinking he's Superman and leaping off the roof, but I'm not going to stick around someone who's into methamphetamine.. I've had negative run-ins with meth-heads-one pulled a gun on me). But I've seen how alcoholism/addiction ruins lives and wrecks relationships. I want someone who can remain in control and not let an addiction take over his life. I want a relationship with a person, not with a side-effect. I understand the mechanisms of addiction, why it happens, and I have a lot of sympathy for those who are caught in that struggle, but I just don't want to be caught in it myself, as the other-half of someone who can't get free.

I can't stand a bully. Someone who laughs at another person's misfortune is a huge turn-off. Someone who laughs at a mentally disabled person is going to find my fist deep amid his crushed nasal bones. That kind of cruel, heartless, ugly 'sense of humour' is perhaps my biggest turn-off of all. It's also one of those things that instantly sets off my 'Must beat the hell out of this douchebag' trigger. A lot of people forget that it takes far more strength to be kind, helpful, supportive, and understanding than it does to ridicule. And if a person is willing to bully and ridicule a vulnerable stranger, that person is capable of bullying/abusing a romantic partner.

Religiosity is a turn-off for me too. I've tried relationships with religious believers before, and it has never worked out. I just can't have a relationship with someone who believes in something I just can't respect.

Ignorance, especially the wilful, intentful sort is a real turn off. There are a lot of people who seem to be downright proud of their ignorance and determined to keep being ignorant, especially when it comes to their negative attitudes effecting how other people live their own lives, like with homophobics who persist in voting to prevent human rights advances like gay marriage, and racists who think that their own race is the only one that counts. Again, I can't love someone I can't respect. I love a guy who can talk books, is interested in science, can passionately geek-out about his favourite obscure interests, and turn my mind on to something I never really paid much mind to before. Someone open-minded, educated (self-educated or otherwise), bright, creative, and passionate about something beyond TV and sports. To date, I've only found that with one person, and he's (unfortunately) very taken... 

At this point in my life, I don't really care if I never find the right person. I'm happy single. But if the right person came along, the person with whom I'd be happier as a couple, I'd be fine with that too.


----------



## BigChaz (May 25, 2012)

Critters said:


> At this point in my life, I don't really care if I never find the right person. I'm happy single. But if the right person came along, the person with whom I'd be happier as a couple, I'd be fine with that too.



I'm happy single as well, until I am in a relationship then I realize being single kinda sucked.


----------



## Surfpenguin (May 26, 2012)

For me, the biggest turnoff EVER is emotional baggage. We've all got it, make no mistake. But on the first (or second, or ninth) date I don't want to hear about how your ex-husband told you that he didn't find you sexually attractive on your wedding night. Or how you broke up with your ex-boyfriend after you caught him in bed with another man while one of them was wearing a fox costume. Or how you can't do laundry in laundromats because one time four years ago you saw a parent in a laundromat punish one of his kids by making him sit on a washing machine with a wool cap pulled over his eyes, and how can such a terrible parent be allowed to keep his kids while Child Services took yours away, etc. etc.....We ALL have heartbreaking crash-and-burns in our lives, but maybe there are things in out pasts that should stay there.


----------



## prplecat (May 26, 2012)

Finding out that my first kinda-sorta crush in YEARS still carries a torch for his skanky, alcoholic ex-wife. Worked better and faster than a bucket of ice water poured on my head!


----------



## fritzi (May 27, 2012)

In essence you're right, tmi about personal emotional baggage is a turn off - BUT



Surfpenguin said:


> Or how you broke up with your ex-boyfriend after you caught him in bed with another man while one of them was wearing a fox costume.



this is a story I would definitely want to hear! Simply because it sounds like a hilarious story!


----------



## ManBeef (Jun 1, 2012)

The lack of being able to be considerate of others... YUCK


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 1, 2012)

Lies
Lies
Lies
Lies


----------



## Librarygirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Lies
> Lies
> Lies
> Lies



Indeed...
and let me add a few more turn-offs...
Selfishness
Anger
Lack of empathy


----------



## socrates73 (Jun 6, 2012)

Selfishness is my biggest turn-off. No matter how hot, pretty or cute the girl may be I can lose my attraction to her in an instant if I sense it.

Oh and hygiene ... I think this one is self explanatory.


----------



## Melian (Jun 7, 2012)

Hipsters


----------



## Mordecai (Jun 8, 2012)

That looks more like a bro - the clothing doesn't seem to be fresh from the 1970s!


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 9, 2012)

I hate it when they find Jesus and post boring vids...dammit


----------



## Melian (Jun 9, 2012)

Mordecai said:


> That looks more like a bro - the clothing doesn't seem to be fresh from the 1970s!



That wasn't meant to be an example of a hipster (why would I post one? I really don't want to see them) - it's how I feel about them.


----------



## biglynch (Jun 11, 2012)

Right its possible im the bad guy here, but i went into our staff room the other day at work and One of the casinos nicest girls was watching Jersey shore. Turns out she loves the show, along with Geordie shore too. Shes has also planed to go to a Jersey/Geordie shore theme party in london (and in her words "act like ho for a night". 
This is the biggest turn off ever. Sad times.


----------



## Melian (Jun 11, 2012)

biglynch said:


> Right its possible im the bad guy here, but i went into our staff room the other day at work and One of the casinos nicest girls was watching Jersey shore. Turns out she loves the show, along with Geordie shore too. Shes has also planed to go to a Jersey/Geordie shore theme party in london (and in her words "act like ho for a night".
> This is the biggest turn off ever. Sad times.



Being repulsed by idiots doesn't make you a bad guy.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 13, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> I hate it when they find Jesus and post boring vids...dammit



(shrug) Hey, I'm straight and Christian, and they're just as boring for me. And he was so inspiring, up until then...


----------

